# Qué pasará con todos aquellos que tienen Autocaravanas?



## bluesman_80 (11 Ago 2022)

Tengo varios conocidos que han adquirido una autocaravana para sus vacaciones.
Otros en cambio optan por la típica furgoneta camper.
Con el precio del gasoil así como las prohibiciones a la circulación en grandes ciudades, creéis que han cometido un error?


----------



## ahondador (11 Ago 2022)

Muchos viajes hay que hacer para amortizar una autocaravana. Además la autocaravana no implica sensación de volar en avión y mucho menos de disfrutar de las comodidades de un hotel, siempre en plan camping, duchandose una vez cada 15 dias


----------



## aventurero artritico (11 Ago 2022)

mi primo se compró una vw california nueva por 42000 en 2016 y la ha vendido este año por 35000 con 130000km jojojo.... si quieres una van nueva hay lista de espera, cosas del guano imaginario y tal


----------



## Kartoffeln (11 Ago 2022)

Youtube ha hecho mucho daño


----------



## Lord Vader (11 Ago 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> duchandose una vez cada 15 dias




Tampoco te pases, joder


----------



## thanos2 (11 Ago 2022)

15 días teniendo que infestarse con los miasmas del depósito de aguas negras. 

Y vas a cualquier lado y te pone claramente que no puedes ni abrir una ventana hacia afuera porque se considera que estás ocupando espacio público y tienes que ir a los sitios reservados para ello a pasar por caja.


----------



## 《Judas》 (11 Ago 2022)

Si eso tiene alguna ventaja, te la van a projibir agobiándote hasta que desistas.


----------



## Gorrión (11 Ago 2022)

La gente compra caravanas para usarlas 15 días al año, se ahorrarían un pastón si las alquilaran llegado el momento.


----------



## Cuñao Cotizao (11 Ago 2022)

aportan una inseguridad tremenda conduciendo y ya no digo nada de la inseguridad que da aparcar en todas partes, si hace frio te congelas, si hace calor te cueces, falta espacio, como des un frenazo o volantazo te tiras dos horas colocando chismes, huele todo a comida, incómodo en todos los sentidos, no se puede aparcar donde quieras, encima no puede ser más cara una minicasa en ruedas, tienes que pagar en todos los sitios donde aparques, y encima lo caro que está el gasóil.... 

una basurilla de esas vale 50.000e 
ni ahorro, ni disfrute, ni mierdas

es un artículo de postureo y ya


----------



## socrates99 (11 Ago 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> La gente compra caravanas para usarlas 15 días al año, se ahorrarían un pastón si las alquilaran llegado el momento.



Ni te cuento de apartamentos sects linea de playa…con lo bien que estas en Un hotel cinco Estrellas Paco


----------



## Viviendo Digno (11 Ago 2022)

En mi opinión, aunque de primeras la idea puede parecer atractiva, para la mayoría de usuarios no sale a cuenta desde mucho antes de lo del gasoil y demás restricciones. Esto no es EEUU.


----------



## Panzerfaust (11 Ago 2022)

A los de los carromatos yo les llamo los cagaprados, allá donde van lo dejan todo cagado. Aqui en el valle donde vivo les han habilitado varias zonas para que acampen, como son tantos se convierten en barriadas de gitanos, la ropa tendida, los crios por ahi correteando con los perros ( estos no fallan), hay una fuente y los ves ahi lavando las bragas, lavandose los dientes y los sobacos

Turismo cutre donde los halla, generan unas colas insufribles en las carreteras, lo cagan todo y no dejan un puto duro donde van


----------



## ferrys (11 Ago 2022)

Es decir, el problema de los combustibles es para un tipo que, según ustedes, va a utilizar un vehículo 15 días al año.

Vaya pedrada que tienen ustedes.


----------



## 4motion (11 Ago 2022)

Les queda poco, que disfruten de cagar y limpiar las bragas en las fuentes.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## lucky starr (11 Ago 2022)

A mi me parece cutre de cojones y encima es caro.


----------



## ¿Qué? (11 Ago 2022)

bluesman_80 dijo:


> Tengo varios conocidos que han adquirido una autocaravana para sus vacaciones.
> Otros en cambio optan por la típica furgoneta camper.
> Con el precio del gasoil así como las prohibiciones a la circulación en grandes ciudades, creéis que han cometido un error?



Comprando ahora sí.
De autocaravanas no te puedo decir pero de campers se ha revalorizado mucho el mercado. Tartajas de hace cinco años ahora la puedes vender por el dobre de precio sin problemas


----------



## Mentecaliente2 (11 Ago 2022)

No es lo mismo una autocaravana buena, con ducha y cocina,. con lo que prácticamente estás en un hotel que una van camperizada en la que vives como un indigente.


----------



## Mike Littoris (11 Ago 2022)

Las pueden enterrar debajo de una pila de chatarra, montar una serie de túneles secretos para entrar en ellas, instalar dentro una línea de teléfono y montar una agencia de detectives.


----------



## pepeluismi (11 Ago 2022)

Dale un año y no valdrán nada


----------



## Smoker (11 Ago 2022)

Solo es aconsejable si vives en la frontera. Si estás en mitad de Madrid.. hazlo con el coche


----------



## Antiglobalismo (11 Ago 2022)

Serán fagocitadas por la Chiqui como básicamente todo.


----------



## Franchi (11 Ago 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Youtube ha hecho mucho daño



Y Breaking Bad


----------



## Al-paquia (11 Ago 2022)

Jajajajajjaajajajaj la tortuosa existencia del PACO y la CHARO y sus sueños de independecia


----------



## INE (11 Ago 2022)

Pues en Holanda y Francia son legión.


----------



## Poseidón (11 Ago 2022)

Eso de comer, cagar y dormir en el mismo sitio a mi no me convence.

No lo hace ni mi perro.


----------



## Panzerfaust (11 Ago 2022)

INE dijo:


> Pues en Holanda y Francia son legión.



Cierto, aqui la gente siempre ha sido mas de la 2a residencia y alli más de comprarse un carromato y buscar el sol


----------



## Panzerfaust (11 Ago 2022)

Poseidón dijo:


> Eso de comer, cagar y dormir en el mismo sitio a mi no me convence.
> 
> No lo hace ni mi perro.



Pocos cagan en el carromato, imaginate qué pestuza en 3 metros cuadrados, y luego se llena la mochila rapido ( que eso tiene un deposito para tal fin como Echenique) si uno se da una vuelta por los prados de los alrededores de donde acampan estan llenos de "papelicos" con sus respectivos muñecos


----------



## PACOJONES (11 Ago 2022)

vale ya hemos leido todas las desventajas, ahora las ventajas:

Son caras pero se revalorizan.
Total libertad para viajar.
No dependes de tener que reservar o si ya esta todo completo.
No tienes que buscar ni gastar en restaurantes porque te lo haces todo alli del super.
Puedes dormir en sitios que no te imaginarias ni el mejor de tus sueños.
Es una tactica para ligar bastante infalible
Te sirve si te vas de fiesta para dormir en ella y no tener que conducir y que te quiten el carnet por tasa de alcohol...
y muchas mas...


----------



## maromo (11 Ago 2022)

Todo eran risas hasta que hicieron zonas de caravanas para que la gente viva allí porque no puede comprar una casa. American way of Life.


----------



## kopke (11 Ago 2022)

Los niños de Ada Colau agradecen esta forma de turismo. 

Permite agrupar lo que van a robar y disponen de cama para violar a la turista.


----------



## PedrelGuape (11 Ago 2022)

Restricciones en ciudades afecta poco o nada, no es su fin, si acaso las restricciones en otros sitios y cada vez mas; cosa que los envidiosos muertos de hambre, como buenos borregos del sistema, aplauden con las orejas.


----------



## Covid Bryant (11 Ago 2022)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> mi primo se compró una vw california nueva por 42000 en 2016 y la ha vendido este año por 35000 con 130000km jojojo.... si quieres una van nueva hay lista de espera, cosas del guano imaginario y tal



Las Cali valen 65k o más, ya dirás cómo la compro por 42.

Btw son una puta mierda para subnormales, ac o muerte, las van y Camper son para pigmeos o subnormales y suelen ser los segundos


----------



## Covid Bryant (11 Ago 2022)

lucky starr dijo:


> A mi me parece cutre de cojones y encima es caro.



Caro no, carísimo, una ac decente se va a 80 cucos, si la quieres buena 115k


----------



## algala (11 Ago 2022)

bluesman_80 dijo:


> Tengo varios conocidos que han adquirido una autocaravana para sus vacaciones.
> Otros en cambio optan por la típica furgoneta camper.
> Con el precio del gasoil así como las prohibiciones a la circulación en grandes ciudades, creéis que han cometido un error?



Hay algún gilipollas que se meta en el centro de Madrid con Autocaravana ??


----------



## ApartapeloS (11 Ago 2022)

bluesman_80 dijo:


> Tengo varios conocidos que han adquirido una autocaravana para sus vacaciones.
> Otros en cambio optan por la típica furgoneta camper.
> Con el precio del gasoil así como las prohibiciones a la circulación en grandes ciudades, creéis que han cometido un error?



Una autocaravana aúna todos los inconvenientes de un coche y todos los inconvenientes de una casa


----------



## aventurero artritico (11 Ago 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Las Cali valen 65k o más, ya dirás cómo la compro por 42.
> 
> Btw son una puta mierda para subnormales, ac o muerte, las van y Camper son para pigmeos o subnormales y suelen ser los segundos



en 2016 costaban 40 y pico,creo que por ser autónomo además le dieron la mitad del iva pero la usaba como particular.


----------



## Können (11 Ago 2022)

Una autocaravana de 50k y usándola 22 días al año, nos saldría por 2272€/año durante 22 años.

Sin contar gasolina, seguros, y mantenimiento.


----------



## DEEP (11 Ago 2022)

PACOJONES dijo:


> vale ya hemos leido todas las desventajas, ahora las ventajas:
> 
> Son caras pero se revalorizan.
> Total libertad para viajar.
> ...



Otras desventajas:
Sitio donde guardarla si no tienes donde, en ciudad un parking de esas dimensiones vale un dineral cada mes, si no a tomar por culo en el campo y lo peor en un parking de algún vendedor de autocaravanas con toda la solana y las heladas en invierno.

No tienen la libertad que te venden, esto no es Australia.
El que se atreve a dormir sin un mínimo de seguridad le llega a poner cadenas internas de puerta a puerta, ya me diras que relajado se duerme así.
No puedes aparcarla en cualquier sitio he irte a hacer turismo, te entran a robar seguro.

Hasta para ir a comprar una barra de pan te tienes que desplazar con el mastodonte.
Tener que estar siempre preocupado del nivel del agua, gas, conectarse a la luz...
Una ruina en gasoil por su peso, aerodinámica.
Itv, seguro, impuesto de circulación, mantenimiento del vehículo para un uso SOLO exclusivo vacacional.
Y muchos tantos inconvenientes más que te das cuenta cuando la tienes.
La gente cuando ve el trasto solo ve evasión para así huir fines de semana y vacaciones de su rutina diaria pero el domingo tarde a comerse las retenciones de vuelta a la ciudad y el viernes siguiente vuelta a empezar.
Vamos, la autocaravana financieramente en contra de su imagen de ilidica libertad aún te hace más remero.


----------



## Espeluznao (11 Ago 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Serán fagocitadas por la Chiqui como básicamente todo.



Para estar en el bobierno hay que tener la jeta como un empedrado.. picada y cara dura.. como ésta y Pedro "Cráter" Sánchez, el Viruelo.


----------



## hijodeputin (11 Ago 2022)

Si tienes sitio en casa para dejarla no me parece mala idea. Te puedes ir a tomar por culo un par de semanas sin vivir de hotel, sobre todo al mediterraneo, italia o incluso grecia. O sin salir de españa. Lo la utilizaria para irne a la playa y costear, pero tendria que ser una caravana medio grande no las enanas que son furgonetas adaptadas como caravanas que eso si que es una mierda.


----------



## tovarovsky (11 Ago 2022)

Los yates parados flotando en los puertos deportivos de hispanistán superan con creces la cantidad de autocarafanas. Miles de toneladas de fibra de vidrio, plásticos, aceites, motores, combustibles almacenados en bañeras flotantes altamente contaminantes que actualmente no son reciclables ni reutilizables. Preveo incendios masivos en puertos deportivos para cobrar seguros a medida que se vayan apretando las tuercas de la agenda 2030.


----------



## Fígaro (11 Ago 2022)

pepeluismi dijo:


> Dale un año y no valdrán nada



Eso es lo que muchos ilusos creen.

Y los barcos, y las motos, y las bicis de 6000 pavos..

Podríamos pensar que las pondrán a la mitad.

NO.

Esto es España, las pondrán más caras de lo que le costaron.


----------



## Covid Bryant (11 Ago 2022)

Können dijo:


> Una autocaravana de 50k y usándola 22 días al año, nos saldría por 1818€/año durante 22 años.
> 
> Sin contar gasolina, seguros, y mantenimiento.



no compensa salvo que seas jubileta o remotees

mínimo hay que viajar 3 meses al año

encima limitado a europa casi, turquia y poco más no vas a ir a vladivostock con ella


----------



## Lord Vader (11 Ago 2022)

Aprovecho el hilo para decir que estoy buscando comprar una. 
Si alguien vende su camper o Autocarana a precio razonable, que mande Privado.
Estoy buscando una distribución de 3 camas, mas o menos como esta

.


----------



## thefuckingfury (11 Ago 2022)

Pues igual que los que tienen segunda residencia en la playa y van como mucho un mes al año.


----------



## diogenes de sinope (11 Ago 2022)

lucky starr dijo:


> A mi me parece cutre de cojones y encima es caro.



Es una afición de podemita.


----------



## DEEP (11 Ago 2022)

thefuckingfury dijo:


> Pues igual que los que tienen segunda residencia en la playa y van como mucho un mes al año.



Pero con una pequeña diferencia.
Vende tu autocaravana de aquí diez años y vende tu residencia en la playa de aquí diez años.
Luego comprueba la plusvalía.


----------



## Honkytonk Man (11 Ago 2022)

PACOJONES dijo:


> vale ya hemos leido todas las desventajas, ahora las ventajas:
> 
> Son caras pero se revalorizan.
> Total libertad para viajar.
> ...



Es una táctica para ligar con cerdas.


----------



## martinmar (11 Ago 2022)

Es una moda, igual que las bicicletas, el running, o el kitesurf, en las modas caen los pardillos, se dejan un pastizal y viven exclavizados para pagar, como ejemplo un colega, se compró una Camper de esas por 58mil pavos!!! Lleva un año y poco con ella y está hasta los cojones ya que tiene que pagar la letra, el seguro, el garage, el gasoil, los peajes y luego resulta que a cada sitio que va, rápido llega la policía y lo echa.


----------



## thefuckingfury (11 Ago 2022)

DEEP dijo:


> Pero con una pequeña diferencia.
> Vende tu autocaravana de aquí diez años y vende tu residencia en la playa de aquí diez años.
> Luego comprueba la plusvalía.



Depende. Conozco el caso de un matrimonio gallego que compró casa en un pueblo de Huelva y lo vendieron por mucho menos de lo que les costó. Palmaron por lo menos 50.000 eypos sin contar inflación y demás gastos. Creo que no hicieron muy bien las cuentas cuando compraron.


----------



## DEEP (11 Ago 2022)

thefuckingfury dijo:


> Creo que no hicieron muy bien las cuentas cuando compraron.



Tu mismo te das la respuesta, como en toda inversión hay chicharros pero en vivienda comparado con un bien tan depreciable como una autocaravana no es lo normal.


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (11 Ago 2022)

diogenes de sinope dijo:


> Es una afición de podemita.



Voto a VOX y voy a veranear en autocaravana dentro de unos días.


----------



## jvega (11 Ago 2022)

Yo soy más de loboestepario si voy algún sitio voy en mi coche y mi coche es mi casa


----------



## OxHxKx (11 Ago 2022)

No se me ocurre peor manera para pasar unas vacaciones ...es lo contrario a descansar

Enviado desde mi PH-1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## PEPEYE (11 Ago 2022)

Mi hija se compró una autocaravana ,dec segunda mano y suelen sal8r muchos gines de semana, de hecho ahora están pasando las vacaciones en ella en Gran Bretaña


----------



## cuñado de bar (11 Ago 2022)

Pues lo mismo que con los coches. Impuestos y restricciones. Lo que quieren es que vivas en un piso compartido con gente desconocida. Eso de moverte libremente y sin soportar inmigrantes, eso no es lo que quieren para ti.


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (11 Ago 2022)

bluesman_80 dijo:


> Tengo varios conocidos que han adquirido una autocaravana para sus vacaciones.
> Otros en cambio optan por la típica furgoneta camper.
> Con el precio del gasoil así como las prohibiciones a la circulación en grandes ciudades, creéis que han cometido un error?



Los que puedan permitirde una autocaravana, porque realmente pueden, seguirán con ella. Los porqueyolovalguistas que se cipotecaron pa fardar, siempre podrán venderla, i vivir en ella cuando ya no tengan para el alquiler del zulo.


----------



## notorius.burbujo (11 Ago 2022)

__





Viajes - Historia de viaje en autocaravana con pareja. Nunca mais. Historia inside.


En la vida he hecho muchas cosas solo por probar, me llamaba la atención. Al fin y al cabo, cuando se presenta la oportunidad de hacer algo que siempre has querido hacer puede ser la última, y siempre prefiero arrepentirme de algo que he hecho, que no arrepentirme de algo que no he hecho. Al...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Ursur (11 Ago 2022)

La pregunta es...cuántos días puedo ir a hoteles de cinco estrellas hasta amortizar los 60k que me cuesta la autocaravana?


----------



## Gordinfla_el_que_te_infla (11 Ago 2022)

Panzerfaust dijo:


> No dejan un puto duro donde van



Ahí ahí está la clave! Ni un duro en hoteles ni restaurantes estos 2 últimos años y recorriendo iberia entera alejado del ruido del follabalcon!


----------



## TengomasreservasqueFalete (11 Ago 2022)

Por supuesto
Lo malo de la gente que no quiere que escuchar a los que queremos avisar
Es que acaban pegándose unas ostias, que no saben si van de ida o de vuelta
Llevamos años avisando del peak oil
Y la mayoría de borregos, llevan años negandolo, creyendo que se guardan motores de energías alternativas, y chorradas varias
No creas que viene el lobo sino quieres
Luego las consecuencias, serán peores


----------



## UpSpain (11 Ago 2022)

Autcaravana=tieso muerto de hambre.


----------



## Drogoprofe (11 Ago 2022)

Solo si cueces metanfetamina


----------



## Gatoo_ (11 Ago 2022)

Cuñao Cotizao dijo:


> aportan una inseguridad tremenda conduciendo y ya no digo nada de la inseguridad que da aparcar en todas partes, si hace frio te congelas, si hace calor te cueces, falta espacio, como des un frenazo o volantazo te tiras dos horas colocando chismes, huele todo a comida, incómodo en todos los sentidos, no se puede aparcar donde quieras, encima no puede ser más cara una minicasa en ruedas, tienes que pagar en todos los sitios donde aparques, y encima lo caro que está el gasóil....
> 
> una basurilla de esas vale 50.000e
> ni ahorro, ni disfrute, ni mierdas
> ...



No se podían decir más cuñadeces en menos espacio, compadre.

El nick te viene al pelo.


----------



## Gatoo_ (11 Ago 2022)

Ursur dijo:


> La pregunta es...cuántos días puedo ir a hoteles de cinco estrellas hasta amortizar los 60k que me cuesta la autocaravana?



Pregúntate cuántos días puedes dormir en una cala perdida, en mitad del campo, en las Hoces del Cabriel, a los pies de los lagos de Covadonga o en cualquier otro lugar que se te ocurra lejos de la civilización.


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (11 Ago 2022)

Ursur dijo:


> La pregunta es...cuántos días puedo ir a hoteles de cinco estrellas hasta amortizar los 60k que me cuesta la autocaravana?



Quien piensa con esa mentalidad de rata, será incapaz de permitirse una autocaravana.


----------



## L'omertá (11 Ago 2022)

Top Gear nos enseñó una valiosa lección: nadie que tenga una autocaravana es digno de respeto.


----------



## Vaisadiñar (11 Ago 2022)

Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> Quien piensa con esa mentalidad de rata, será incapaz de permitirse una autocaravana.



Además de gilipollas eres caravanero? Lo tienes todo...


----------



## mapachën (11 Ago 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Les queda poco, que disfruten de cagar y limpiar las bragas en las fuentes.
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk










La gente no es consciente de la que se nos viene encima sin el zumo de dinosaurio.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## DEEP (11 Ago 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Pregúntate cuántos días puedes dormir en una cala perdida, en mitad del campo, en las Hoces del Cabriel, a los pies de los lagos de Covadonga o en cualquier otro lugar que se te ocurra lejos de la civilización.



Eso si tienes la suerte de que el policía de turno no te despierte a las tres de la mañana y te haga la receta. 
No se en que país pensáis que vivís.


----------



## huyter (11 Ago 2022)

¿No lo ha puesto nadie todavía?


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (11 Ago 2022)

Vaisadiñar dijo:


> Además de gilipollas eres caravanero? Lo tienes todo...



Quien puede, se va cuando le place a un hotel 5 estrellas cuando le place, o en su autocaravana cuando le place. Si algunos tenéis que decantaros por una de las posibilidades es que, no por mucho presumir, no lo tenéis todo en la vida. Se siente. No ser obrero Clase Media.


----------



## Gusman (11 Ago 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> Muchos viajes hay que hacer para amortizar una autocaravana. Además la autocaravana no implica sensación de volar en avión y mucho menos de disfrutar de las comodidades de un hotel, siempre en plan camping, duchandose una vez cada 15 dias



Cada 15 dias te vas a duchar hasta en tu puta casa y con agua fria jajaja.
Del viajecito en avion vete despidiendo, lumpen.


----------



## Gatoo_ (11 Ago 2022)

DEEP dijo:


> Eso si tienes la suerte de que el policía de turno no te despierte a las tres de la mañana y te haga la receta.
> No se en que país pensáis que vivís.



Pues verás... vivo en un país lleno de autocaravanas por todas partes. Es más, vivo pegado a la playa de Cullera y ahí estacionan las autocaravanas en primera fila de playa y en la playa nudista durante semanas enteras e incluso durante todo el verano.

Aún estoy por ver la primera receta en el cristal de una de ellas.


----------



## Caballero de la Tenaza (11 Ago 2022)

No lo ha dicho nadie todavía: Nomadland. Gente con caravanas sin etiqueta y sin trabajo rondando por fuera de las ZBE, buscando zonas de caravanas gratuitas, sin dinero para una reparación y con el depósito en reserva.

Si parece exagerado es porque la red familiar todavía aguanta. Lo que pasa en USA acabará sucediendo aquí.


----------



## ahondador (11 Ago 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Cada 15 dias te vas a duchar hasta en tu puta casa y con agua fria jajaja.
> Del viajecito en avion vete despidiendo, lumpen.




No entiendo lo que le molestó. ¿ El desahogo con la señora duró menos de lo previsto, quizas ?


----------



## Gatoo_ (11 Ago 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> Muchos viajes hay que hacer para amortizar una autocaravana. Además la autocaravana no implica sensación de volar en avión y mucho menos de disfrutar de las comodidades de un hotel, siempre en plan camping, *duchandose una vez cada 15 dias*



Yo me ducho a diario y duermo en la cabina de un tráiler. No sé qué películas te montas para decir tamaña chorrada.

Ésta es mi ducha








...y ésta es el agua gratuita de gasolinera calentada gratuitamente con la que me voy a duchar hoy


----------



## Gusman (11 Ago 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> No entiendo lo que le molestó. ¿ El desahogo con la señora duró menos de lo previsto, quizas ?



Me molestan los anormales que no se dan cuenta del mundo en el que viven y disfrutan viendo el sufrimiento de los demas cuando el suyo esta por llegar.


----------



## Charbonnier (11 Ago 2022)

No sé, estoy ahora por cabo de Gata y la verdad que hay una gran diferencia entre el lustre que tienen los que tienen casa propia o van a hotel y los que van en autocaravana, que parece que van todo el día como sudaos y con el gesto torcido.


----------



## ahondador (11 Ago 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Yo me ducho a diario y duermo en la cabina de un tráiler. No sé qué películas te montas para decir tamaña chorrada.
> 
> Ésta es mi ducha
> 
> ...




Disculpeme, no fue mi intencion molestarle. Ya sabe vd. que a los confloreros rapidamente se nos calienta la boca y decimos cosas indebidas


----------



## ahondador (11 Ago 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Me molestan los anormales que no se dan cuenta del mundo en el que viven y disfrutan viendo el sufrimiento de los demas cuando el suyo esta por llegar.




Bueno, estimado señor, pues de eso que vd. dice, este foro esta hasta arriba. ¿ No ha visto que la respuesta más habitual ante cualquier desgracia es "hoy me ahorro la cena" ? 

Le aconsejo se cambie de foro porque definitivamente no parece que este sea su lugar.

En todo caso, me centré en lo negativo de las autocaravanas y dejé lo positivo para otro momento: Te puedes recorrer Europa entera sin limite de dias, imposible hacer con vuelo charter de hotelito en hotelito


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (11 Ago 2022)

Charbonnier dijo:


> No sé, estoy ahora por cabo de Gata y la verdad que hay una gran diferencia entre el lustre que tienen los que tienen casa propia o van a hotel y los que van en autocaravana, que parece que van todo el día como sudaos y con el gesto torcido.



Estoy también en Cabo de Gata y, salvo porque los que van en autocaravana, recién los identifico cuando salen del agua y se acercan a su caravana, no hay otra manera de distinguirlos de los que han ido en coche o incluso en el autobús.


----------



## OYeah (11 Ago 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Pues verás... vivo en un país lleno de autocaravanas por todas partes. Es más, vivo pegado a la playa de Cullera y ahí estacionan las autocaravanas en primera fila de playa y en la playa nudista durante semanas enteras e incluso durante todo el verano.
> 
> Aún estoy por ver la primera receta en el cristal de una de ellas.



¿Cullera? Si vives en Cullera me tienes que haber visto sin darte cuenta por la playa. Busqué una habitación y hasta pensé en comprar una Vito y echarle un colchón, trabajaba ahí.

Los 50mil euros que dicen los locos estos no aplican a las Vitos camperizadas o las caravanas. Las caravanas son legión aquí en Reino unido por la misma razón que en EEUU: el suelo está carísimo.


----------



## Charbonnier (11 Ago 2022)

Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> Estoy también en Cabo de Gata y, salvo porque los que van en autocaravana, recién los identifico cuando salen del agua y se acercan a su caravana, no hay otra manera de distinguirlos de los que han ido en coche o incluso en el autobús.



Vaya usted a cenar a un buen sitio.
O dese un paseo al caer el sol por Aguamarga. 
A leguas se ve.


----------



## Gusman (11 Ago 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> Bueno, estimado señor, pues de eso que vd. dice, este foro esta hasta arriba. ¿ No ha visto que la respuesta más habitual ante cualquier desgracia es "hoy me ahorro la cena" ?
> 
> Le aconsejo se cambie de foro porque definitivamente no parece que este sea su lugar.
> 
> En todo caso, me centré en lo negativo de las autocaravanas y dejé lo positivo para otro momento: Te puedes recorrer Europa entera sin limite de dias, imposible hacer con vuelo charter de hotelito en hotelito



Le vas hablar del foro a un forero de 2010? Pequeño saltamontes de marzo de 2022...


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (11 Ago 2022)

Charbonnier dijo:


> Vaya usted a cenar a un buen sitio.
> O dese un paseo al caer el sol por Aguamarga.
> A leguas se ve.



Ahora mismo, a esta hora, gente que está en la misma playa, a lado de La Fabriquilla, y que tiene sus caravanas a la orilla de la carretera, están entrando a los mismos chiringuitos donde están "la gente normal", es decir sin caravanas. Si usted cree que los de las caravanas se privan de entrar en los bares y restaurantes de Agua Amarga, que no Aguamarga, o Las Negras, es que no ve a leguas ni a decímetros.


----------



## Charbonnier (11 Ago 2022)

Mire ustec la capa de polvo y la sudada
Llevo bastantes más de 30 años viniendo regularmebte por cabo de Gata, de los veteranos, vaya. De cuando aún venían los del cine. 
Ustec de camping?


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (11 Ago 2022)

Charbonnier dijo:


> Mire ustec la capa de polvo y la sudada



Que todos los que han salido han usado las duchas acondicionadas frente a La Fabriquilla. No creo que alguien con autocaravana, habiendo esas duchas, use la suya, antes de entrar a los chiringuitos, o mejor dicho pase de usar unas y otras, como si fuera un pobre como los de USA que no usan las autocaravanas pa irse de vacaciones, si no porque sus ingresos no les dan oa adquirir una vivienda sin ruedas, leñe.


----------



## nOkia_XXI (11 Ago 2022)

Panzerfaust dijo:


> A los de los carromatos yo les llamo los cagaprados, allá donde van lo dejan todo cagado. Aqui en el valle donde vivo les han habilitado varias zonas para que acampen, como son tantos se convierten en barriadas de gitanos, la ropa tendida, los crios por ahi correteando con los perros ( estos no fallan), hay una fuente y los ves ahi lavando las bragas, lavandose los dientes y los sobacos
> 
> Turismo cutre donde los halla, generan unas colas insufribles en las carreteras, lo cagan todo y no dejan un puto duro donde van



Literal. En cuanto ves una caravana ya puedes ir con cuidado, porque estan rodeadas de cagadas y meadas. Yo no entiendo como la gente puede relajarse con ese tipo de vacaciones consistentes en vivir como los gitanos, además para nada que no puedas hacer de hotel o apartamento. Entiendo la acampada al aire libre, en espacios naturales protejidos, rutas de montaña de varios días, cosas así, pero para ir a la playa ... vamos, no me jodas.


----------



## claudiofp (11 Ago 2022)

La mayoria no teneis ni puta idea del mundo autocaravanista.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (11 Ago 2022)

Charbonnier dijo:


> Llevo bastantes más de 30 años viniendo regularmebte por cabo de Gata, de los veteranos, vaya.



Entonces yo debo de ser de los vejestorios del Pleistoceno.
Cuando pasaba yo, no iba nadie por allí a nada. Ni se había oído nunca hablar de un turista. Ni de un chiringuito. Ni de una ducha en la playa.

Lo de ahora con los jipis en sus chabolas con ruedas es lamentable. Y lo de tener que ir con hora porque si no te echan una cadena para que no entre más gente, de película de terror.


----------



## Ostracismo Produtorio (11 Ago 2022)

Cuñao Cotizao dijo:


> aportan una inseguridad tremenda conduciendo y ya no digo nada de la inseguridad que da aparcar en todas partes, si hace frio te congelas, si hace calor te cueces, falta espacio, como des un frenazo o volantazo te tiras dos horas colocando chismes, huele todo a comida, incómodo en todos los sentidos, no se puede aparcar donde quieras, encima no puede ser más cara una minicasa en ruedas, tienes que pagar en todos los sitios donde aparques, y encima lo caro que está el gasóil....
> 
> una basurilla de esas vale 50.000e
> ni ahorro, ni disfrute, ni mierdas
> ...



En lo del frío y calor no estoy de acuerdo, va muy bien el climatizador.


----------



## Leopoldo (11 Ago 2022)

Una de las desventajas de las autocaravanas es que se producen robos con bastante frecuencia, como a los camioneros.


----------



## Julianillo (11 Ago 2022)

tovarovsky dijo:


> Los yates parados flotando en los puertos deportivos de hispanistán superan con creces la cantidad de autocarafanas. Miles de toneladas de fibra de vidrio, plásticos, aceites, motores, combustibles almacenados en bañeras flotantes altamente contaminantes que actualmente no son reciclables ni reutilizables. Preveo incendios masivos en puertos deportivos para cobrar seguros a medida que se vayan apretando las tuercas de la agenda 2030.



Hay muchas más autocaravanas que barcos


----------



## Andevaleño (11 Ago 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> Muchos viajes hay que hacer para amortizar una autocaravana. Además la autocaravana no implica sensación de volar en avión y mucho menos de disfrutar de las comodidades de un hotel, siempre en plan camping, duchandose una vez cada 15 dias



No tienes ni puta idea, pedazo de subnormal en patinete de juguete.


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (11 Ago 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Entonces yo debo de ser de los vejestorios del Pleistoceno.
> Cuando pasaba yo, no iba nadie por allí a nada. Ni se había oído nunca hablar de un turista. Ni de un chiringuito. Ni de una ducha en la playa.
> 
> Lo de ahora con los jipis en sus chabolas con ruedas es lamentable. Y lo de tener que ir con hora porque si no te echan una cadena para que no entre más gente, de película de terror.



¿Hippies en autocaravanas? Serán pijoflautas, porque los precios de muchas autocaravanas en Cabo de Gata, no son precisamente Pal bolsillo de perroflauters.

Lo de las cadenas me parece perfecto. Si no, las playa de Genoveses estaría saturada. Lo ideal es que se pague por entrar al paraíso. Y si quien es un perroflauter no tenga pa hacerlo pues eso. Se siente pero que se vaya a patita a la Cala de San Pedro, pa estar entre los suyos.


----------



## paqui.67 (11 Ago 2022)

Yo tengo una camper Citroën Berlingo camperizada por Tinkervan, y las escapadas que me pego con ella son de vicio. Estoy encantada, gasta muy poco, sobre 5 a los 100. Hice una buena compra pues dejaron de fabricarlas y me pagan tres años después lo mismo que me costó.


----------



## CADAdiasoy+RICO! (11 Ago 2022)

Ni un euro en hoteles 
Ni un euro en restaurantes
Ni un euro en peajes al ir por nacionales
Te mueves según te apetece 
Para todo lo demás y borregada clavadas de hoteles y paganinis hosteleros 
La ac la vendes después de muchos años.ya amortizada y te dan como un coche nuevo
Chaoooo


----------



## .Kaikus (11 Ago 2022)

El mundo camper es una forma de vida y los aficionados no dejaran aparcadas sus furgonetas o autocaravanas por el precio del diesel.

PD- El estereotipo de hippies pies negros, sin un euro en una furgo, no se ajusta a la realidad, una VW Transporter California puede pasar de los 60.000 euros y una autocaravana de los 100.000, no son vacaciones de pobres.


----------



## petalo (11 Ago 2022)

No acabo de entender este hilo . 
Tengo conocidos con autocaravana y van a un camping donde tienen duchas , lavabos , lavadoras , restaurante , piscina ...


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (11 Ago 2022)

Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> Si no, las playa de Genoveses estaría saturada. Lo ideal es que se pague por entrar al paraíso.



El paraíso era antaño. Cuando a esa playa no iba nadie.


----------



## OYeah (11 Ago 2022)

petalo dijo:


> No acabo de entender este hilo .
> Tengo conocidos con autocaravana y van a un camping donde tienen duchas , lavabos , lavadoras , restaurante , piscina ...




Y el glamping.


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (11 Ago 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> Muchos viajes hay que hacer para amortizar una autocaravana. Además la autocaravana no implica sensación de volar en avión y mucho menos de disfrutar de las comodidades de un hotel, siempre en plan camping, duchandose una vez cada 15 dias



¿Duchándote cada 15 días?

Yo llevo años viviendo en caravana y me ducho cada día. En invierno con agua caliente (se llama Truma Boiler).

Como hablen con el mismo desconocimiento de Economía creo que dejaré de entrar al Foro.

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI VNS-L31 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (11 Ago 2022)

thanos2 dijo:


> 15 días teniendo que infestarse con los miasmas del depósito de aguas negras.
> 
> Y vas a cualquier lado y te pone claramente que no puedes ni abrir una ventana hacia afuera porque se considera que estás ocupando espacio público y tienes que ir a los sitios reservados para ello a pasar por caja.



Otro que no conoce las ventanas "de guillotina".

Que no, que no. Que no saben de lo que hablan.

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI VNS-L31 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## DEEP (11 Ago 2022)

He visto con mis propios ojos autocaravanistas aparcar al lado de un camping entrar por la puerta de la playa y hacia los baños a cagar y a ducharse con toda la cara.
Una vez de tantas estaba el dueño del camping esperandolo en la puerta de la ducha

También de entrar al camping a lavar los platos, hacer la colada y de vuelta a la auto como si nada y de gratis.
Y lo he visto muchas veces.


----------



## OYeah (11 Ago 2022)

Pepito of the palotes dijo:


> ¿Duchándote cada 15 días?
> 
> Yo llevo años viviendo en caravana y me ducho cada día. En invierno con agua caliente (se llama Truma Boiler).
> 
> ...




¿Vives en una caravana? ¿No eras un triunfador, tú?


----------



## Kartoffeln (11 Ago 2022)

Sr. Chinarro dijo:


> Voto a VOX y voy a veranear en autocaravana dentro de unos días.



Muchos ánimos.


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (11 Ago 2022)

Pepito of the palotes dijo:


> ¿Duchándote cada 15 días?
> 
> Yo llevo años viviendo en caravana y me ducho cada día. En invierno con agua caliente (se llama Truma Boiler).
> 
> *Como hablen con el mismo desconocimiento de Economía creo que dejaré de entrar al Foro.*



Hombre. Quien estará soltando esas chorradas será el típico niño-rata que se ha incorporado a Burbuja hace un año, como mucho. Don los que están dejando, con su ignorancia, Burbuja a nivel de ForoCoches.


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (11 Ago 2022)

DEEP dijo:


> Eso si tienes la suerte de que el policía de turno no te despierte a las tres de la mañana y te haga la receta.
> No se en que país pensáis que vivís.



Ostia qué grande.A ver si ese poli se viene para donde vivo y se da una vuelta por mi barrio.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (11 Ago 2022)

bluesman_80 dijo:


> Tengo varios conocidos que han adquirido una autocaravana para sus vacaciones.
> Otros en cambio optan por la típica furgoneta camper.
> Con el precio del gasoil así como las prohibiciones a la circulación en grandes ciudades, creéis que han cometido un error?



Siempre que encuentren una buena cuneta NO.


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (11 Ago 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> El paraíso era antaño. Cuando a esa playa no iba nadie.



Hombre. Tampoco podemos estar suspirando por lo que fue. Con esa mentalidad, yo tendría que seguir veraneando en La Manga, esperando seguir encontrándome los caballitos de mar que había entonces. Sí. Habéis leído bien los yogurines. No había que ir al Caribe pa ver esa especie "exótica".


----------



## elmegaduque (11 Ago 2022)

Lo cierto es que conforme van proliferando van llamando más la atención y los ayuntamientos van alejándolas de las buenas zonas de estacionamiento.

En menos de 5 años sólo van a poder ir de cámping en cámping.


----------



## Doctor Nick (11 Ago 2022)

DEEP dijo:


> He visto con mis propios ojos autocaravanistas aparcar al lado de un camping entrar por la puerta de la playa y hacia los baños a cagar y a ducharse con toda la cara.
> Una vez de tantas estaba el dueño del camping esperandolo en la puerta de la ducha
> 
> También de entrar al camping a lavar los platos, hacer la colada y de vuelta a la auto como si nada y de gratis.
> Y lo he visto muchas veces.



Esto pasa mucho mas en el mundo camper. Parejas de veinteañeros hacinados en una Berlingo y cagando por la mañana donde pueden y lavando los cacharros en cualquier fuente. El mundo autocaravana es diferente, tienes todo lo necesario dentro y en general es todo más cívico. 

Yo llevo viviendo en una más de un año y no he tenido necesidad de hacer nada de eso. Aunque soy remero de 40 horas semanales en sitio fijo no me he arrepentido de haberla comprado, si bien es cierto que no la aprovecho lo que me gustaría por el puto curro de oficina. Pero para una persona sola es más que suficiente, no se necesita nada más.


----------



## tomac (11 Ago 2022)

Pues como a todo el mundo pero un poco más:

- Impuestos a saco
- normativas y multas a saco


----------



## Doctor Nick (11 Ago 2022)

DEEP dijo:


> Eso si tienes la suerte de que el policía de turno no te despierte a las tres de la mañana y te haga la receta.
> No se en que país pensáis que vivís.



Esto es un negocio donde todos quieren trincar. En sitios de camping o áreas de autocaravanas de pago (en costa) esto pasa mucho porque quieren que pases por caja. Les importa una mierda el bienestar de los vecinos ni el medio ambiente ni hostias, solo quieren estrujarte para sacarte todo lo que puedan.


----------



## Kartoffeln (11 Ago 2022)

Las autocaravanas no pueden entrar en los centros de muchos pueblos, tienen que aparcar fuera e ir a pie, entre otras ventajas.


----------



## RFray (11 Ago 2022)

Cuñao Cotizao dijo:


> [...]huele todo a comida[...]



Y a basura y a ogt, si no eres extremadamente limpio.


----------



## Doctor Nick (11 Ago 2022)

pepeluismi dijo:


> Dale un año y no valdrán nada



En algo más de un año la mía en concreto ha subido 10k el precio en concesionario, entorno a un 20% más con la moda esta. Esto no son coches que valen la mitad nada más salir del concesionario.


----------



## Taxis. (11 Ago 2022)

No hay nada como el auténtico olor a pieses de una autocaravana...


----------



## pepeluismi (11 Ago 2022)

Doctor Nick dijo:


> En algo más de un año la mía en concreto ha subido 10k el precio en concesionario, entorno a un 20% más con la moda esta. Esto no son coches que valen la mitad nada más salir del concesionario.



Pero ahora supongo que es al contrario.
Quién va a pagar mantenimiento y gasoil?

Obviamente los concesionarios de autocaravanas querrán retener el precio pero .....no sé yo. A mí me pinta mal a largo plazo


----------



## ahondador (11 Ago 2022)

Pepito of the palotes dijo:


> ¿Duchándote cada 15 días?
> 
> Yo llevo años viviendo en caravana y me ducho cada día. En invierno con agua caliente (se llama Truma Boiler).
> 
> ...




Si, yo y todos los que conozco del foro hablamos bastante de economia y la verdad que no tenemos ni idea de lo que es una stock option. Pienseselo seriamente


----------



## ahondador (11 Ago 2022)

Andevaleño dijo:


> No tienes ni puta idea, pedazo de subnormal en patinete de juguete.




He quedado convencido con su argumento. Le confieso que lo que mas me ha jodido ha sido lo de "patinete de juguete": Es que no los soporto


----------



## skinnyemail (11 Ago 2022)

Recuerdo un tío que vivía en ella.

Aparcaba en una cuesta.Los árboles le daban sombra y encima tenía una fuente de agua cojonuda a cuatro pasos.Nunca molestó a nadie y prácticamente ni notabas que existía.

La Policía no podía permitir eso.Tienes que gastar dinero en vivir en una casa y no gastar aparcamiento.
Puta sociedad de mierda.


----------



## zirick (11 Ago 2022)

El progresismo les está fallando


----------



## Pedrolas (11 Ago 2022)

Mike Littoris dijo:


> Las pueden enterrar debajo de una pila de chatarra, montar una serie de túneles secretos para entrar en ellas, instalar dentro una línea de teléfono y montar una agencia de detectives.



Para el que no le suene.

_El cuartel general de los Tres Investigadores es una antigua caravana, escondida entre montones de chatarra en un rincón apartado del depósito de chatarra del tío Titus (conocido como el patio salvaje de los Jones). La caravana tiene múltiples salidas secretas._​




__





Los tres investigadores - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## burbucoches (11 Ago 2022)




----------



## davitin (11 Ago 2022)

Absolutamente todos los mensajes en contra de las caravanas.

Que cada uno saque sus conclusiones.


----------



## JuanMacClane (11 Ago 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Pregúntate cuántos días puedes dormir en una cala perdida, en mitad del campo, en las Hoces del Cabriel, a los pies de los lagos de Covadonga o en cualquier otro lugar que se te ocurra lejos de la civilización.



Bueno, eso ahora creo que ya ni con caravana se puede han restringido todo.

Una pena, porque tengo buenos recuerdos de haber viajado de pequeño en una furgoneta que camperizo mi padre por toda la península, incluyendo Portugal.
Y sin baterías ni calefacción ni mierdas de esas .
Hasta la guardia civil nos recomendó y guio hasta una cala escondida en Mazarrón


----------



## Michael_Knight (11 Ago 2022)

Las caravanas estas se reproducen como las chinches, en Gijón hasta hace unos pocos años apenas se veían, estos tres últimos años ya empezaron a abundar pero es que lo de ahora ya es demencial, están por todas partes, y eso que Gijón no creo que sea precisamente destino ideal de caravanero, no quiero ni pensar cómo estarán las zonas turísticas chulas.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (11 Ago 2022)

Que se vayan comprando una parcela para plantarlas


----------



## ULTRAPACO (11 Ago 2022)

Cuñao Cotizao dijo:


> aportan una inseguridad tremenda conduciendo y ya no digo nada de la inseguridad que da aparcar en todas partes, si hace frio te congelas, si hace calor te cueces, falta espacio, como des un frenazo o volantazo te tiras dos horas colocando chismes, huele todo a comida, incómodo en todos los sentidos, no se puede aparcar donde quieras, encima no puede ser más cara una minicasa en ruedas, tienes que pagar en todos los sitios donde aparques, y encima lo caro que está el gasóil....
> 
> una basurilla de esas vale 50.000e
> ni ahorro, ni disfrute, ni mierdas
> ...



Se te ha olvidado que el 90% tiene perros y /o gatos no veas el tufo, las pulgas , garrApatas, babas , pelos por todos lados en un espacio tan reducido.Puto asco


----------



## Alberto1989 (11 Ago 2022)

Los únicos que van a sufrir son los que se aferren a sus cosas.

El estado os lo va a quitar todo, todo es todo, hasta las putas ganas de vivir, imaginaos las propiedades.


----------



## Khazario (11 Ago 2022)

Esta pregunta es de lo más absurda que he visto en este foro en tiempo.

Es como preguntar qué ocurrirá si a alguien que le ponen gafas podrá o no pajearse.

El que tendrá problemas es el que formula la pregunta, que a la vista no tiene muchas luces.

El que tiene autocaravana la tiene porque la ha pagado, paga el gasoil, el camping, folla dentro y cocina dentro. Y si el gobierno intenta quitarla tan sólo tendrá que rodar no más de 1000km desde cualquier sitio de este erial de país y pasarse a Francia o Portugal y papá estado no podrá quedarse nada. En cambio una casita, un piso o lo que sea no lo podrás llevar fuera de las manos del estado.

Así que quien es o son los que tendrán problemas?

Menuda pendejada de pregunta joder. Cada día los CM os cuesta más defecar buenos post


----------



## sepultada en guano (11 Ago 2022)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> mi primo se compró una vw california nueva por 42000 en 2016 y la ha vendido este año por 35000 con 130000km jojojo.... si quieres una van nueva hay lista de espera, cosas del guano imaginario y tal



¿22.000km al año? ¿Es de la etnia?


----------



## snoopi (11 Ago 2022)

Eso vale si estas jubilado/invalidez o tienes mucho tiempo libre y te gusta viajar. Te vas a ver Francia Entera o España entera. duermes en donde quieres con los nuevos modelos, con ducha como es logico y electrodomesticos , no las cutres de antes y ya.
Vas viendo cosas que van de camino, y vas pernoctando los dias que te apetece en cada sitio.

Lo que gastas de gasoil no lo gastas en hipoteca, alquiler , luz en casa, ni de agua, ni de comunidad ni de calefaccion ni de nada. Es otra forma de vida. ¿tienes pagada la casa? la alquilas y de ahi y lo ahorrado te compras la caravana.

O puedes vivir en tu barrio de siempre, viendo la misma gente de siempre en el mismo bar de siempre y las mismas 4 paredes.

Son decisiones de vida. Si tienes pension , pues con 1500 euros, solo para gasoil y comer/beber por donde viajas...te sobra. 

¿que te cansas? la vendes, recuperas la mitad y te vuelves a un piso

Lo absurdo es comprarla para ir a un camping q sale igual de caro que alquilar un apartamento. Son para ver mundo, viajar.

Me voy a Paris, veo todo lo que me guste por el camino, una noche aqui, 3 alla, 5 al otro lado, me quedo 1 mes en Paris o 2 segun me apetezca, me piro a Monaco, milan turin , una semana aqui otra alla, 10 dias al otro lado.Venecia florencia roma.

Joder, pues anda que no puedes vivir por ahi viendo mundo. Segun el presupuesto, comes fuera de casa mas o menos o comes caravana .

Si tienes ahorros y la caravana la pagas a toca teja, la vivienda de toda la vida la alquilas y te pegas unos años de turismo por europa y donde quieras.


----------



## Kartoffeln (11 Ago 2022)

snoopi dijo:


> Eso vale si estas jubilado/invalidez o tienes mucho tiempo libre y te gusta viajar. Te vas a ver Francia Entera o España entera. duermes en donde quieres con los nuevos modelos, con ducha como es logico y electrodomesticos , no las cutres de antes y ya.
> Vas viendo cosas que van de camino, y vas pernoctando los dias que te apetece en cada sitio.
> 
> Lo que gastas de gasoil no lo gastas en hipoteca, alquiler , luz en casa, ni de agua, ni de comunidad ni de calefaccion ni de nada. Es otra forma de vida. ¿tienes pagada la casa? la alquilas y de ahi y lo ahorrado te compras la caravana.
> ...



Eso lo hacen muuuuy pocos, estos por ejemplo.



Por cierto él funcivago jubilao de alto rango, se venden un casoplón y a viajar, y con un pisito en Setubal por si acaso.


----------



## Busher (11 Ago 2022)

Yo no tengo autocatavana porque ni podria pagarla ni tengo tiempo para disfrutarla, pero envidio a los que pueden hacer ambas cosas y las hacen.


----------



## entelequia (11 Ago 2022)

Ocio de borrachos


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (11 Ago 2022)

Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> Hombre. Tampoco podemos estar suspirando por lo que fue. Con esa mentalidad, yo tendría que seguir veraneando en La Manga, esperando seguir encontrándome los caballitos de mar que había entonces. Sí. Habéis leído bien los yogurines. No había que ir al Caribe pa ver esa especie "exótica".



Pero ya que vas a joder algo, al menos que lo hagan bien. Y que dejen que Almería trabaje tbien turismo de calidad, en vez de furgoneteros guarros.

Aquí todo el mundo hizo negocio y prosperó... pero cuando le tocaba a Almería no se podía porque había una lagartija en peligro de extinción. Con dos cojones.


----------



## ceropatatero (11 Ago 2022)

Según la Burbuja: Hacer deporte- destrozar la salud; tener una mujer- muerte en vida; comprar una autocaravana - incómodo, mal, postureo; tener un buen coche- dispifarro, inútil; estudiar- sin sentido. Pero dar al teclado día y noche, entre paja y paja, inventando cada historia más Booom, eso si- el sentido más profundo y pleno de la existencia.


----------



## Fígaro (11 Ago 2022)

claudiofp dijo:


> La mayoria no teneis ni puta idea del mundo autocaravanista.




Yo simplemente con imaginarme los trasiegos con los zurullos es que no necesito indagar más.

Llámame pijo, pero donde esté un buen cuarto de baño...sí, de esos que aprietas un botón y adiós, sin limitaciones de espacio, ventilación, caudal de agua...


----------



## Fígaro (11 Ago 2022)

ceropatatero dijo:


> Según la Burbuja: Hacer deporte- destrozar la salud; tener una mujer- muerte en vida; comprar una autocaravana - incómodo, mal, postureo; tener un buen coche- dispifarro, inútil; estudiar- sin sentido. Pero dar al teclado día y noche inventando cada historia más Booom, eso si- el sentido más pleno de la existencia.



Yo no sigo esos dogmas que dices.

Pero lo de la autocaravana es que lo veo sobrevalorado, gitánico y posturero.


----------



## cohynetes (11 Ago 2022)

Solo son para funcis ojo maestros y poco más...la mitad cogen más polvo que el coño de la puta madre de @xicomalo....

Solo te alegras el día que la compras y la vendes...

A mi me da mucha vergüenza ajena cuando las veo de algún conocido...currando de lunes a viernesincluso sábado jaj y con las ojeras a comerte 5 horas a 90kmh para llevar a la bigotuda y las nenas a Cádiz a comer ensaladas de pasta y cagar en una bolsa jaj churros el domingo y otras 5 horas de flagoneta jajaj

Encima si dijeras que es la vw de 45k euros,pero compran hierros con 200000 km y los ves el 15 de agosto en la cuneta de la primera cuesta jajaja la última vez le metí 3 al Toledo y le dejé todo el ollin en su puta cara de pringao con la mascarilla jajja me cago en sus muertos


Muy patético todo


----------



## ursus (11 Ago 2022)

La autocaravana se disfruta cuando eres joven pero según vas envejeciendo si quieres ver cosas te coges un avion hotelazo en el centro de la ciudad y te quitas de kilometradas, estrecheces y demás gaitas


----------



## aventurero artritico (11 Ago 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> ¿22.000km al año? ¿Es de la etnia?



hace muchos km por españa y europa

pero también la usaba como vehiculo particular para ir con sus churumbeles


----------



## tothewebs (11 Ago 2022)

Yo esos viajes guarros ya como que no.

Si voy voy a hotel, por eso suelo ir en temporada baja, que se pillan unos chollazos cojonudos.

En Julio o Agosto, me niego a pagar cantidades dignas de sueldo de futbolista de primera por dormir en un sitio SIN GRANDES ALARDES.

Acabo de mirar booking para mañana en S. Sebastian 1 noche 1 hab doble.

145 euros en UNA PUTA RESIDENCIA UNIVERSITARIA.
160 EUROS EN UNA PENSIÓN.

Esos los mas baratos.

En el María Cristina 765 pavos dormir...eso si, con vistas al jardín

PA SU PUTA MADRE


----------



## Castellano (11 Ago 2022)

Saludos desde Suecia en furgoneta camper.

Donde esté la furgo que se quite lo demás (incluso la AC, que no siempre puedes encontrar sitio donde te dejen pernoctar gratis)


----------



## Kartoffeln (11 Ago 2022)

No sé, veo más lógico tener un buen coche tragamillas para luego dormir en un hotel, hostal una casa airbnb o cosas así. Disfrutas de una cama como dios manda, duchas y lavadora.

Es más seguro, rápido y cómodo a nivel de conducción y tienes la misma libertad, de hecho más porque puedes meterte en todos los sitios.

No?


----------



## Davidjota (11 Ago 2022)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> mi primo se compró una vw california nueva por 42000 en 2016 y la ha vendido este año por 35000 con 130000km jojojo.... si quieres una van nueva hay lista de espera, cosas del guano imaginario y tal


----------



## Alguien random (11 Ago 2022)

Es posiblemente el producto pijo relación calidad precio peor que conozco. Prefiero incluso pagar por qué me abaniquen antes que eso.


----------



## QueenTiger (11 Ago 2022)

Aquí una con autocaravana desde 2006 (ahora ya con la segunda). El truco es ir a sitios poco turísticos y en épocas no vacacionales. Lo suyo es ir, además, con coche. Mi marido conduce la auto, mi hijo y yo detrás en el coche. Te da mucha autonomía. Aparcas en algún sitio discreto, y ale, a vivir. Y sí, nos duchamos cada día (hay que tener localizadas fuentes e ir llenando el deposito cada 3 días). En todos estos años creo que habremos entrado en campings 4 o 5 veces. Intentamos no pisarlos.

La vida en autocaravana es lo mejor -para mí-, si eres persona inquieta que le gusta cambiar de sitio cada dos por tres, es lo mejor. Eso sí, nuestro estilo de ocio es muy deportivo y con mucha montaña, así que nada de playas o ciudades. Para ese tipo de turismo no la recomendaría. También tienes que ser manitas, porque las cosas fallan habitualmente, que si la calefacción, que si una lucecita, que si el mecanismo del armario...Si no eres apañado, olvídate. Luego, si no la puedes tener aparcada en casa, otro coñazo que desincentiva salir con ella. Pero si eres manitas, tienes espacio en casa y te gusta el turismo rural y de montaña, esto es lo mejor. 

Finalmente, la autocaravana no la tienes para ahorrar, es obvio, porque no la vas a amortizar nunca. La auto es para disfrutar quien sepa cómo hacerlo, para nosotros, SIN DUDA, calidad de vida.


----------



## Charbonnier (11 Ago 2022)

Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> Que todos los que han salido han usado las duchas acondicionadas frente a La Fabriquilla. No creo que alguien con autocaravana, habiendo esas duchas, use la suya, antes de entrar a los chiringuitos, o mejor dicho pase de usar unas y otras, como si fuera un pobre como los de USA que no usan las autocaravanas pa irse de vacaciones, si no porque sus ingresos no les dan oa adquirir una vivienda sin ruedas, leñe.



¿Hippies en autocaravanas? Serán pijoflautas, porque los precios de muchas autocaravanas en Cabo de Gata, no son precisamente Pal bolsillo de perroflauters

Lo de las cadenas me parece perfecto. Si no, las playa de Genoveses estaría saturada. Lo ideal es que se pague por entrar al paraíso. Y si quien es un perroflauter no tenga pa hacerlo pues eso. Se siente pero que se vaya a patita a la Cala de San Pedro, pa estar entre los suyos. 
[/QUOTE]

Joven, oiga ustec, 

a Genoveses se va bordeando la costa, en velero o motora. 

O, si el parné no da para ello, en mayo u octubre a patita. 

De primero de Gata. 

Le digo que el sudao, el polvo y el selfie agosteño se ve a la legua. 

Hágame caso.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (11 Ago 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Saludos desde Suecia en furgoneta camper.
> 
> Donde esté la furgo que se quite lo demás (incluso la AC, que no siempre puedes encontrar sitio donde te dejen pernoctar gratis)



Como esta Suecia de moros y sirios y negros ?


----------



## Ace Tone (11 Ago 2022)

Un tío mío se compró una autocaravana en 1982, marca Ebro, y menudos veranos nos pasamos los años siguientes recorriendo España mis tíos, mis padres, yo y mi hermano por las carreteras secundarias, visitando pueblos, monumentos y de todo, en aquella época podías aparcar en el centro de cualquier pueblo o ciudad y dormir en ella, no había apenas restricciones. Otras veces, si cuadraba, nos metíamos en un camping. Eran otros tiempos que por desgracia ya nunca volverán.


----------



## Castellano (11 Ago 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Como esta Suecia de moros y sirios y negros ?



En la Suecia rural, ni el más mínimo rastro de ellos.
En las ciudades depende, hay zonas donde ni se les ve, y en otras donde se ven bastantes

Ahora mismo estoy en una ciudad de 30.000 habitantes, y justo donde estamos pernoctando, había unos cuantos moros que se marchaban de jugar un partido de fútbol.

Mi impresión (es la tercera vez que estoy en Suecia) es que viven en sus guettos y se relacionan poco con los suecos de siempre.
Casi que mejor


----------



## Castellano (11 Ago 2022)

Charbonnier dijo:


> ¿Hippies en autocaravanas? Serán pijoflautas, porque los precios de muchas autocaravanas en Cabo de Gata, no son precisamente Pal bolsillo de perroflauters
> 
> Lo de las cadenas me parece perfecto. Si no, las playa de Genoveses estaría saturada. Lo ideal es que se pague por entrar al paraíso. Y si quien es un perroflauter no tenga pa hacerlo pues eso. Se siente pero que se vaya a patita a la Cala de San Pedro, pa estar entre los suyos.



Joven, oiga ustec,

a Genoveses se va bordeando la costa, en velero o motora.

O, si el parné no da para ello, en mayo u octubre a patita.

De primero de Gata.

Le digo que el sudao, el polvo y el selfie agosteño se ve a la legua.

Hágame caso.
[/QUOTE]
En Cabo de Gata, en Octubre, en furgo, se puede pernoctar en cualquier sitio, que no dicen nada.
Pero porque estamos cuatro contados, en verano, normal que pongan restricciones y multas, sino aquello sería un vertedero humano


----------



## europeo (11 Ago 2022)

Vacaciones paco de mierda con la Charo en Benidorm, mandan. 

Hoteles paco de mierda con buffet paco de mierda mandan.


----------



## cifuentes (11 Ago 2022)

Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> Ahora mismo, a esta hora, gente que está en la misma playa, a lado de La Fabriquilla, y que tiene sus caravanas a la orilla de la carretera, están entrando a los mismos chiringuitos donde están "la gente normal", es decir sin caravanas. Si usted cree que los de las caravanas se privan de entrar en los bares y restaurantes de Agua Amarga, que no Aguamarga, o Las Negras, es que no ve a leguas ni a decímetros.



Van a cagar y lo sabes.


----------



## DonLimpio (11 Ago 2022)

Leí por aquí que los momentos más felices con una furgo campero eran al comprarla y al venderla, supongo q con las caravanas será igual...


----------



## Linterna Pirata (11 Ago 2022)

No me importaría pasar un par de semanas de vez en cuando en esas autocaravanas.
PeroUff 
mantenimiento reparaciones planificar ruta y lugares de dormir conduce compra víveres cocina limpia aparca aparca la caravana todo el año ITV impuestos seguro coste de ruedas...
Mucho lio
Además di no a NINGUNA ISLA, NI AMÉRICA, NI ÁFRICA, NI ASIA...

Ya te puede gustar!!


----------



## Charbonnier (11 Ago 2022)

Africa si, coño.
El ferry, leches.
Os creeis que Marruecos es España.


----------



## Mitsou (11 Ago 2022)

Supongo que tiene que gustarte mucho para disfrutarlo porque por mucho que se intente convencer, no es como un piso. Te dará otras cosas pero no es igual de cómodo.

Lo de dormir donde quieras y demás sería antes del boom de campers porque como en todos los booms hay mucho borrego que hace que los que llevaran muchos años con el tema sin dar problemas, paguen las consecuencias. Y la gente cada vez está más hasta los cojones de ellos.

Tema aparte son las furgonetas csmperizadas. Si tienes 20 años pues bueno, tiene un pase. Pero yo por los cojones voy a ir a cagar por los prados o bares, ducharme con bolsas al aire libre, viviendo como un indigente, no me jodas hombre. Un fin de semana igual pero más de dos días ni de coña


----------



## Panzerfaust (12 Ago 2022)

QueenTiger dijo:


> Aquí una con autocaravana desde 2006 (ahora ya con la segunda). El truco es ir a sitios poco turísticos y en épocas no vacacionales. Lo suyo es ir, además, con coche. Mi marido conduce la auto, mi hijo y yo detrás en el coche. Te da mucha autonomía. Aparcas en algún sitio discreto, y ale, a vivir. Y sí, nos duchamos cada día (hay que tener localizadas fuentes e ir llenando el deposito cada 3 días). En todos estos años creo que habremos entrado en campings 4 o 5 veces. Intentamos no pisarlos.
> 
> La vida en autocaravana es lo mejor -para mí-, si eres persona inquieta que le gusta cambiar de sitio cada dos por tres, es lo mejor. Eso sí, nuestro estilo de ocio es muy deportivo y con mucha montaña, así que nada de playas o ciudades. Para ese tipo de turismo no la recomendaría. También tienes que ser manitas, porque las cosas fallan habitualmente, que si la calefacción, que si una lucecita, que si el mecanismo del armario...Si no eres apañado, olvídate. Luego, si no la puedes tener aparcada en casa, otro coñazo que desincentiva salir con ella. Pero si eres manitas, tienes espacio en casa y te gusta el turismo rural y de montaña, esto es lo mejor.
> 
> Finalmente, la autocaravana no la tienes para ahorrar, es obvio, porque no la vas a amortizar nunca. La auto es para disfrutar quien sepa cómo hacerlo, para nosotros, SIN DUDA, calidad de vida.



Por favor, si venis al pirineo cagad en un bar y de paso haced algo de gasto, si cagais por ahí recoged los papelicos al menos

Gracias


----------



## Panzerfaust (12 Ago 2022)

DonLimpio dijo:


> Leí por aquí que los momentos más felices con una furgo campero eran al comprarla y al venderla, supongo q con las caravanas será igual...



Eso siempre se ha dicho de los veleros, y qué verdad es


----------



## trampantojo (12 Ago 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> Muchos viajes hay que hacer para amortizar una autocaravana. Además la autocaravana no implica sensación de volar en avión y mucho menos de disfrutar de las comodidades de un hotel, siempre en plan camping, duchandose una vez cada 15 dias



y cagando en un váter que huele a tu propia mierda....qué bonitos es hacer camping!!!


----------



## DonCrisis (12 Ago 2022)

Como una vez leí por aquí, es viajar como un zíngaro nómada. Una puta mierda.

Para cuando tienes 20 años está bien. Si tienes más de 30 es una reputa mierda. Viajar con todas las incomodidades de un camioneto y dormir con todas las incomodidades de un camioneto.


----------



## Cuñao Cotizao (12 Ago 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> No se podían decir más cuñadeces en menos espacio, compadre.
> 
> El nick te viene al pelo.




qué razón tienes, 
era todo ironía, 

menos mal que solo tu te has dado cuenta, 
es justo todo lo contrario: 

es un lugar inexpugnable, de lo más seguro del mundo, se pega a la carretera como un ferrari, 
te dan 5 euros por cada vez que aparques, incluso si es 1a linea de playa sube a 10ej y te llenan el depósito, 
todo el mundo debería vivir en una porque es lo más parecido a vivir en torrox, siempre temperaturas suaves y armoniosas, 
y qué decir de lo bien que te hace sentir rozar casi el infinito,

gracias a burbuja, tenemos una gratis por forero,


----------



## Panzerfaust (12 Ago 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> Se te ha olvidado que el 90% tiene perros y /o gatos no veas el tufo, las pulgas , garrApatas, babas , pelos por todos lados en un espacio tan reducido.Puto asco



Doy fe, trabajo en asistencia en carretera y ahora en verano llaman mucho los de los carromatos porque se quedan sin batería, algunos tienen la bateria debajo del asiento y tienes que entrar, hay de todo pero los carromatos de los pies negros huelen algunos que dan ganas de vomitar


----------



## tartesius (12 Ago 2022)

Mike Littoris dijo:


> Las pueden enterrar debajo de una pila de chatarra, montar una serie de túneles secretos para entrar en ellas, instalar dentro una línea de teléfono y montar una agencia de detectives.



Qué recuerdos!


----------



## tartesius (12 Ago 2022)

Para los únicos que veo eso de las cámper es para frikis de algún deporte muy concreto al aire libre: escaladores, surferos...
Esa gente basa su vida en estar escalando o cogiendo olas la mayor cantidad de tiempo posible gastando el mínimo para estar más días sin tener que trabajar. 
El pasar penurias les da igual con tal de no gastar y estar al lado de las vías, olas, cuevas...o lo que sea.
Hace falta mucho nivel de fanatismo para que compense. Este tipo de gente es también la que trabaja solo unos meses en negro para tener todo el tiempo libre que puedan y gastar el mínimo, su afición es toda su vida.


----------



## Mike Littoris (12 Ago 2022)

tartesius dijo:


> Para los únicos que veo eso de las cámper es para frikis de algún deporte muy concreto al aire libre: escaladores, surferos...
> Esa gente basa su vida en estar escalando o cogiendo olas la mayor cantidad de tiempo posible gastando el mínimo para estar más días sin tener que trabajar.
> El pasar penurias les da igual con tal de no gastar y estar al lado de las vías, olas, cuevas...o lo que sea.
> Hace falta mucho nivel de fanatismo para que compense. Este tipo de gente es también la que trabaja solo unos meses en negro para tener todo el tiempo libre que puedan y gastar el mínimo, su afición es toda su vida.


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (12 Ago 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Pero ya que vas a joder algo, al menos que lo hagan bien. Y que dejen que Almería trabaje tbien turismo de calidad, *en vez de furgoneteros guarros.*
> 
> Aquí todo el mundo hizo negocio y prosperó... pero cuando le tocaba a Almería no se podía porque había una lagartija en peligro de extinción. Con dos cojones.



Una cosa son las fragonetas, otra las autocaravanas.


----------



## socrates99 (12 Ago 2022)

Panzerfaust dijo:


> Eso siempre se ha dicho de los veleros, y qué verdad es



Y con las democracias


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (12 Ago 2022)

cifuentes dijo:


> Van a cagar y lo sabes.



Que sí. Que los que van en autocaravanas son unos muertos de jambre, y entran en los restaurantes de Cabo de Gata pa pedir monedas pa la gasofa y, si hay suerte, un bocadillo.


----------



## Lord Vader (12 Ago 2022)

ceropatatero dijo:


> Según la Burbuja: Hacer deporte- destrozar la salud; tener una mujer- muerte en vida; comprar una autocaravana - incómodo, mal, postureo; tener un buen coche- dispifarro, inútil; estudiar- sin sentido. Pero dar al teclado día y noche inventando cada historia más Booom, eso si- el sentido más pleno de la existencia.



Has captado el espíritu de los foros a la perfección.


----------



## Soundblaster (12 Ago 2022)

Panzerfaust dijo:


> A los de los carromatos yo les llamo los cagaprados, allá donde van lo dejan todo cagado. Aqui en el valle donde vivo les han habilitado varias zonas para que acampen, como son tantos se convierten en barriadas de gitanos, la ropa tendida, los crios por ahi correteando con los perros ( estos no fallan), hay una fuente y los ves ahi lavando las bragas, lavandose los dientes y los sobacos
> 
> Turismo cutre donde los halla, generan unas colas insufribles en las carreteras, lo cagan todo y no dejan un puto duro donde van



¿no pagan impuestos con la gasolina y el vehiculo?
¿no comen?
¿no compran repuestos mecanicos?
¿no pagan un seguro para el vehiculo?
¿y el sello?
¿y la homologación?
¿tiene uno que pagar a mayores por habitar en su pais?

*¿usted no se lava?*

detras de mi critica hacia su postura, la cual espero que se la tome al menos tan mal como la que usted lanza, queda una pregunta que voy a escribir porque se que a muchos se les escapara

¿ciudadano = consumidor?


----------



## Lord Vader (12 Ago 2022)

tothewebs dijo:


> En el María Cristina 765 pavos dormir...eso si, con vistas al jardín



¿700 la noche? ¿De que hotel María Cristina estamos hablando? 

Hotel Maria Cristina Club


----------



## Kartoffeln (12 Ago 2022)

Coño, ya pero si estamos comparando vacaciones tipo autocaravana, de estar por ejemplo 1 mes dando tumbos por Europa no vas a estar cogiendo aviones cada día.


----------



## Blackmoon (12 Ago 2022)

bluesman_80 dijo:


> Tengo varios conocidos que han adquirido una autocaravana para sus vacaciones.
> Otros en cambio optan por la típica furgoneta camper.
> Con el precio del gasoil así como las prohibiciones a la circulación en grandes ciudades, creéis que han cometido un error?



El error es que hayan votado progremarxista...


----------



## Charbonnier (12 Ago 2022)

DonLimpio dijo:


> Leí por aquí que los momentos más felices con una furgo campero eran al comprarla y al venderla, supongo q con las caravanas será igual...





Soundblaster dijo:


> ¿no pagan impuestos con la gasolina y el vehiculo?
> ¿no comen?
> ¿no compran repuestos mecanicos?
> ¿no pagan un seguro para el vehiculo?
> ...



Mire ustec. Todo es muy bonito y está muy bien. Pero.... 

Toda esa relación de hechos la hacemos la inmensa mayoria de la población a diario con y por todos nuestros bienes. Sin estar de vacaciones.

Pero cuando llegan las vacaciones hay varias formas de disfrutarlo.

Hacerse parte de los fiordos en autiocaravana o los alpes en agosto o los parques nacionales en USA mola, de alquiler de caravana. Me apunto. 

Pero estar en Gata, como ayer, a 35 grados y mañana a 38, en plan guay, selfie en mano y con una capa de polvo y sudor de dos centímetros y un ticket del supermarket en el bolsillo, es de quinta. De quinta. Y más si te crees que eres del rollete de la zona. De quinta. 

Se lo digo, y canta mucho. Lo mismo si va de camping.

En la puta vida ha sido turismo de categoría

Ustec se imagina a la Botina en una camper en Marbella o en Chamonix?, amos, no joda.


----------



## Soundblaster (12 Ago 2022)

Charbonnier dijo:


> Mire ustec. Todo es muy bonito y está muy bien. Pero....
> 
> Toda esa relación de hechos la hace la inmensa mayoria de la población a diario con y por todos sus bienes. Sin estar de vacaciones.
> 
> ...



Traducción: soy un snob, los pobres me dan asco, me dan vergüenza que me vean en un sitio cerda de ellos y los evito.

No sea hipocrita, como la Botina, digalo claro.

A mi me pasa lo mismo con los feos, con el lumpen o los borregos, cada uno pone el baremo de porque se cree mejor que los demas en una escala distinta.


----------



## RC1492 (12 Ago 2022)

Hoy mismo mirando anuncios de vehículos no paraban de salirme campers, caravanas, furgonetas ...

Se ve que muchos han hecho el último verano con ella y le dan puerta.

Es turismo guarro donde los haya, para tiesos muertos de hambre que les da igual ducharse una vez a la semana.


----------



## moromierda (12 Ago 2022)

Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> Que sí. Que los que van en autocaravanas son unos muertos de jambre, y entran en los restaurantes de Cabo de Gata pa pedir monedas pa la gasofa y, si hay suerte, un bocadillo.


----------



## Bulbai (12 Ago 2022)

Al igual que el camping, turismo de pobres, pero sarna con gusto no pica.


----------



## 《Judas》 (12 Ago 2022)

Projivido por oler a pieses
Las caravana son residuocs
Abandonadlas!

(Quieren comprar una barato bueno)


----------



## 《Judas》 (12 Ago 2022)

Hold, piojosos cagafuentes
Hold


----------



## tothewebs (12 Ago 2022)

Lord Vader dijo:


> ¿700 la noche? ¿De que hotel María Cristina estamos hablando?
> 
> Hotel Maria Cristina Club



De este, haga una simulacion de reserva y verá el sablazo.

https://www.booking.com/hotel/es/maria-cristina-san-sebastian.es.html

*hablando de sables, en el que ha puesto usted con 700 pavos hay limpieza del mismo, aqui dormir y gracias *


----------



## swing (12 Ago 2022)

Durante 10 años he pasado vacaciones en una autocaravana. Las mejores que he pasado nunca. Vacaciones desde el minuto 0. Segundo a segundo. Haces en todo momento lo que te da la gana. Creo que ahora lo tienen más jodido con las ordenanzas y prohibiciones.


----------



## potatosalsa (12 Ago 2022)

Unas 50 autocaravanas se calcinaron en el incendio de Fuerteventura: "Ardieron como pólvora"


El viento, junto a la explosión de bombonas, colchones y la fibra de la que están hechas las propias autocaravanas actuó “como caldo de cultivo”




diariodeavisos.elespanol.com





Sent from my M2102J20SG using Tapatalk


----------



## lectordelaburbuja (12 Ago 2022)

Es un posible proyecto adquirir una furgoneta camper dentro de unos años para el retiro, para tirar largo y recorrer mi Mx de punta a punta unos meses, y para usarla para transportar mobiliario para alquiler para fiestas y eventos, o transporte de mercancias para venta, y tener una opcion de ganarme un dinero extra complemento de jubilación.

Ya la autocaravana, la sincera verdad eso ya es para ricos, que mas quisiera uno, pero hay que saber su lugar en el mundo.


----------



## Mongolo471 (12 Ago 2022)

Las autocaravanas no están bien vistas por los ecologistas, por eso hay tantas limitaciones, tienen miedo de que la gente normal queme los bosques, cuando es su coto privado, solo para ellos.


----------



## Gatoo_ (12 Ago 2022)

Cuñao Cotizao dijo:


> qué razón tienes,
> era todo ironía,
> 
> menos mal que solo tu te has dado cuenta,
> ...



No has tocado una autocaravana ni con un palo en toda tu vida, pero me encanta la sarta de estupideces que se pueden llegar a soltar desde la barra del bar.

Hay un tufillo a envidia en tus mensajes, llámame loco.


----------



## John Smmith (12 Ago 2022)

Buen hilo para tomar el pulso a la españa borrego cutre. Pagar 50-80 mil € + seguro + mantenimiento + combustible para viajar como gitanos al pueblo de al lado como quien dice, ya que en furgoneta se llega donde se llega, es adelantar el dinero de 40 viajes medio decentes. Solo demuestra la estupidez de un pueblo que cambia la calidad por la cantidad.
Infectar las carreteras de camiones con sobrepeso y consumos de casi 15 l / 100 km, que es lo que son esas mierdas, para pasar el fin de semana o las vacaciones en un parking con otros gitanos es un derroche de energia y estupidez.

Esta moda es el resultado del afan por huir de sus vidas de los nuevos ricos que ya no lo son. Es el resultado de la moda eco-criminal de viajar a costa de todo. Es enviar a la gente fuera de sus casas para que no se le ocurra defenderlas, mientras les roban con leyes de todo tipo. Es enviar el niño al patio para que no moleste.

Lo peor de todo es que a muchos borregos ni les gusta, lo hacen porque "hay que hacerlo" para no ser menos que el imbecil del vecino. 

Toda una muestra de nuestra sociedad. Toda una muestra de merma del CI general de occidente. Mientras por un lado fiscalizamos a quienes producen con el ecologismo, por el otro derrochamos en estupideces.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (12 Ago 2022)

Gente pobre viviendo en autocaravanas al más puro estilo americano. No me extrañaría que ese fenómeno se reprodujese aquí , en nuestro país.


----------



## josesumm (12 Ago 2022)

Yo tengo una furgo ( multivan) tiene cama , cagadero químico y calefacción estacionaria, no puedo estar de pie dentro pero si comer cinco personas girando los asientos delanteros.
No se puede comparar con un hotel , a mi no me gustan a otros no les gusta una camper -autocaravana y menos una tan pequeña como la mía .
Me gasta a 100 km/h poco más que un coche 6 litros 6,5 , es el único coche de la casa lo usamos a diario para ir al trabajo 7,2-7,6 de consumo medio en esas circunstancias.
Si voy a 120-135 me sube a 7,4 -7,8. 
voy a salir ahora en septiembre y no he planeado nada puedo
, dormiré alguna vez en campings y otras veces fuera en áreas o sitios Qie si se Qie se puede.
En mi caso al final ahorro pero esa no es el motivo , me gusta más este tipo de ocio o turismo por las zonas que frecuento que son montaña y ir recorriendo y visitando sitios.


----------



## 4motion (12 Ago 2022)

Soundblaster dijo:


> ¿no pagan impuestos con la gasolina y el vehiculo?
> ¿no comen?
> ¿no compran repuestos mecanicos?
> ¿no pagan un seguro para el vehiculo?
> ...



Pagan impuestos y seguro como yo con mi coche, pero yo ni me ducho con jabón en las duchas de las playas, ni limpio Las bragas en las fuentes.

Ni invado aparcamiento público y además amenazó una vez ocupado todo con autocaravanas a los turismos que aparquen. 

Pero efectivamente ka culpa no la tienen ellos que son lo que son, sino los hayuntamientos, un ejemplo el DE LAREDO. 



Consumo lo hacen en ek lidl y el aldi. 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mateww (12 Ago 2022)

Estas cosas están bien hasta que se ponen de moda y se masifican, empiezan a sacar leyes normas e impuestos y pierde toda la gracia, los únicos que ganan algo en todo esto son los que tienen furgonetas que se caen a trozos con más km que ir y volver a la luna y que pueden venderlas a precio de oro


----------



## Ungaunga (12 Ago 2022)

50000€ de caravana con la regla del 4% nos da que invertidos sabiamente, con ese dinero puedes pagarte unas vacaciones de 2000€ todos los años que restan de tu vida actualizados con la inflación. Además el principal se va revalorizando para que cuando seas biego, no puedas ir de vacaciones y te cagues encima puedas pagar la residencia.

Cada cual que tome sus decisiones.


----------



## maromo (12 Ago 2022)

Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> Que sí. Que los que van en autocaravanas son unos muertos de jambre, y entran en los restaurantes de Cabo de Gata pa pedir monedas pa la gasofa y, si hay suerte, un bocadillo.



¿Como está el tema por la playa de La Fabriquilla? Hace unos cuantos años que no voy y cada año iba a peor. Las últimas veces, por la noche, había que mover la autocaravana a las cuatro casas esas y un quiosco por si les daba por multarte al seguir aparcado en la arena de playa.


----------



## etsai (12 Ago 2022)

A mi es que todo esto de las autocaravanas me da una pereza terrible. Cuando uno tiene canas en los huevos lo único que le apetece a uno es estar tranquilo y que te lo den todo hecho.

Pero respeto a los que tienen esta afición, que económicamente dudo mucho que compense si uno es un remero del montón. Mientras vayan recogiendo sus caquitas allá por donde van, por mi no hay problemo.

Yo conozco familias que tienen autocaravana para usarla 30 días al año y yendo siempre al mismo camping porque _"ejqueloj ninños ya tienen sus amiguitos"_. Coño pues para eso alquílate un bungalow, o te compras ya un mobilhome de esos. Los otros 11 meses del año pudriéndose bajo las inclemencias meteorológicas, pagando impuestos, ITV, reparaciones, y con la policía y los chorizos pisándote los talones. Yo no lo veo.


----------



## cohynetes (12 Ago 2022)

josesumm dijo:


> Yo tengo una furgo ( multivan) tiene cama , cagadero químico y calefacción estacionaria, no puedo estar de pie dentro pero si comer cinco personas girando los asientos delanteros.
> No se puede comparar con un hotel , a mi no me gustan a otros no les gusta una camper -autocaravana y menos una tan pequeña como la mía .
> Me gasta a 100 km/h poco más que un coche 6 litros 6,5 , es el único coche de la casa lo usamos a diario para ir al trabajo 7,2-7,6 de consumo medio en esas circunstancias.
> Si voy a 120-135 me sube a 7,4 -7,8.
> ...



Ánimo,de todo de sale


----------



## Conde Duckula (12 Ago 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> La gente compra caravanas para usarlas 15 días al año, se ahorrarían un pastón si las alquilaran llegado el momento.



Eso lo dices porque no has visto los precios de los alquileres. Como la uses unas 15 veces unos 10 días lo mimo hasta la has amortizado.

Acabo de buscarlo por curiosidad. Rondan el alquiler unos 100€ por día. Un conocido se pilló una con 180k km por 14 o 15 k.

Con el uso que le da. Te aseguro que ha amortizado de sobra ese dinero.

Ahora, el tema ducha y servicio no sé cómo se lo monta. Pero me extrañaría que no se ducharse a diario.


----------



## Okjito (12 Ago 2022)

Cuñao Cotizao dijo:


> aportan una inseguridad tremenda conduciendo y ya no digo nada de la inseguridad que da aparcar en todas partes, si hace frio te congelas, si hace calor te cueces, falta espacio, como des un frenazo o volantazo te tiras dos horas colocando chismes, huele todo a comida, incómodo en todos los sentidos, no se puede aparcar donde quieras, encima no puede ser más cara una minicasa en ruedas, tienes que pagar en todos los sitios donde aparques, y encima lo caro que está el gasóil....
> 
> una basurilla de esas vale 50.000e
> ni ahorro, ni disfrute, ni mierdas
> ...



En Verano tienes ventiladores y si tienes pasta AC....en invierno tienes calefacción estacionaria diesel. No estan hechas para todo el mundo...pero no digas chorradas. TAmbién hay que saber viajar. Obviamente en verano en Pais Vasco te comes los mocos...pero si vas en temporada baja aparcas cada dia delante del mar.


----------



## Okjito (12 Ago 2022)

Yo tengo una furgoneta camperizada totalmente autonoma con placas solares. No es mi coche de diario ya que tengo otro. Le meto atras mi Ktm para algunos viajes y no sabeis lo que es aparcar a dormir donde te salga de la polla y al día siguiente rutita en moto.
Basicamente la uso para zonas de montaña y playa. Luego tambien hago viajes de hotel y avión.... una cosa no está reñida con la otra. Es un turismo que no todo el mundo disfruta...pero aparcar enfrente del mar a dormir a mi me encanta... y en la cabecera de alguna actividad de montaña ni te cuento.


----------



## DEEP (12 Ago 2022)

Okjito dijo:


> Yo tengo una furgoneta camperizada totalmente autonoma con placas solares. No es mi coche de diario ya que tengo otro. Le meto atras mi Ktm para algunos viajes y no sabeis lo que es aparcar a dormir donde te salga de la polla y al día siguiente rutita en moto.
> Basicamente la uso para zonas de montaña y playa. Luego tambien hago viajes de hotel y avión.... una cosa no está reñida con la otra. Es un turismo que no todo el mundo disfruta...pero aparcar enfrente del mar a dormir a mi me encanta... y en la cabecera de alguna actividad de montaña ni te cuento.



Pregunta sin ánimo de ofender.
¿Ya puedes dormir tranquilo aparcado en un sitio público que cualquiera te la puede liar a media noche?
Yo no pegaría ojo, cualquier ruido exterior ye me pondría en alerta.


----------



## astur_burbuja (12 Ago 2022)

bluesman_80 dijo:


> Tengo varios conocidos que han adquirido una autocaravana para sus vacaciones.
> Otros en cambio optan por la típica furgoneta camper.
> Con el precio del gasoil así como las prohibiciones a la circulación en grandes ciudades, creéis que han cometido un error?




El error son ellos. Y este pais. No me puedo imaginar una forma de hacer turismo tan miserable y que encaje tan bien con el carácter mediocre del español


----------



## astur_burbuja (12 Ago 2022)

Okjito dijo:


> Yo tengo una furgoneta camperizada totalmente autonoma con placas solares. No es mi coche de diario ya que tengo otro. Le meto atras mi Ktm para algunos viajes y no sabeis lo que es aparcar a dormir donde te salga de la polla y al día siguiente rutita en moto.
> Basicamente la uso para zonas de montaña y playa. Luego tambien hago viajes de hotel y avión.... una cosa no está reñida con la otra. Es un turismo que no todo el mundo disfruta...pero aparcar enfrente del mar a dormir a mi me encanta... y en la cabecera de alguna actividad de montaña ni te cuento.



Hippie/ Pobre / Si pudierais ir de hotel de 5 estrellas como Dios manda ibais a estar durmiendo en cunetas por ahi tirados. 

Ya os quitaran los Mohamed el hobby.


----------



## paqui.67 (12 Ago 2022)

Okjito dijo:


> Yo tengo una furgoneta camperizada totalmente autonoma con placas solares. No es mi coche de diario ya que tengo otro. Le meto atras mi Ktm para algunos viajes y no sabeis lo que es aparcar a dormir donde te salga de la polla y al día siguiente rutita en moto.
> Basicamente la uso para zonas de montaña y playa. Luego tambien hago viajes de hotel y avión.... una cosa no está reñida con la otra. Es un turismo que no todo el mundo disfruta...pero aparcar enfrente del mar a dormir a mi me encanta... y en la cabecera de alguna actividad de montaña ni te cuento.



Es lo que yo hago con mi camper. Hace nada cogí un ferry en Barcelona que me dejó en el puerto de Roma, y ya 15 días en Toscana que han sido inolvidables.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (12 Ago 2022)

Para el gran rebaño es tirar el dinero. 
Si lo utilizas para dormir en parajes aislados tiene su encanto. Yo lo he hecho en un viaje de 15 días hace 10 años en Nueva Zelanda y es una experiencia única. Carabana alquilada con ducha y baño, muy grande. También te requiere logística. 
Para que te sea rentable comprar debes viajar mucho y la mayoría no lo hace. Son incómodas inseguras inestables, consumen, mucho, difícil aparcar, un trasto vamos. 
Alquilarlas es supercaro y no hay más que basurilla muy sobada. Unele los problemas anteriores. 
Antes de las apps como BOOKING podían tener sentido en los road trips porque buscar hotel de un día a otro era infernal. Ahora no. Me hice una vez un viaje desde España, Francia Italia Suiza, Austria, básicamente la vuelta a los Alpes. Unos 12 días 4000 km. Pues bien con Booking reservaba hotel a las 5.pm en función de dónde hiciera la parada, una maravilla. Eso antes era imposible sin Carabana o camper. 
Es cierto que para gente que hace escalada y se acerca al pie de las montañas donde muchas veces no hay hoteles tiene su utilidad. Yo conozco a uno que es funcivago y trabaja 10 días al mes. El resto anda con la furgo por ahí. Pero caso único de funcivago premium con aficiones al aire libre. 
No le deis vueltas. Road trip con booking y un turismo cómodo manda.


----------



## roquerol (12 Ago 2022)

los nómadas digitales (con colchón económico familiar, cosa que a la que tiras del hilo averiguas) han hecho mucho daño. Yo tb puedo estar 3/4 viajando en "fragoneta" si al volver tengo mi antiguo puesto de trabajo asegurado por papi o por el estado (funcis de mierda)


----------



## aurariola (12 Ago 2022)

yo le estuve dando vueltas al tema este y al final es como todo , gustos y uso que le des......... me pille la multivan con cama calefacion estacionaria y algunos chuches mas....... de lunes a viernes para trabajar coche para desplazarme, si voy con la familia tengo coche grande con maletero ,
que es viernes a las dos y se me antoja hacer una ruta por el pirineo, a las 10 de la noche estoy haciendo noche en el cañon de añisclo
que es viernes a las 2 y me apetece pisar nieve, me arrimo a ver la puesta de sol a sierra nevada y a dormir a pie de pista
que me apetece quedarme a dormir en lo alto de una montaña viendo una tormenta de verano , alli que me planto
que viene temporal de la leche y me apetece ver las olas de 15 metros estamparse en la costa, alli que me planto
que es la epoca de las doradas y me apetece ir a pescarlas, pues a montar las cañas y dormir en la playa
y asi otros planes....... para mi simplemente es independencia y libertad de poder disponer mejor de mi tiempo.
Para viajes en familia y a ciudad, pues hoteles y arreando ...... no son incompatibles.


----------



## Trotamo (12 Ago 2022)

Antes, viajar en furgoneta era la libertad absoluta y disfrutabas tus vacaciones de verdad. Ahora, viajar en camper o autocaravana es pasar tus vacaciones de aparcamiento en aparcamiento rodeado de docenas, cuando. O cientos de vehículos similares al tuyo, y encima muchas veces pagando.
El turismo de masas lo destruye todo, y a esta forma de viajar le pasa eso, que a perdido la razón de ser y se a ido de madre.
Aparte esta, que hay sitios como Cataluña o determinados sitios de Francia o Italia, donde tus vacaciones pueden terminar de golpe y con un disgusto o desgracia por culpa de los moronegros.
También decir, que no veréis a ningún camper contaros sus vacaciones en Suiza, ya que esta actividad allí, está totalmente prohibida.


----------



## Iuris Tantum (12 Ago 2022)

INE dijo:


> Pues en Holanda y Francia son legión.



Y en Bélgica y Alemania también.

Es un tipo de turismo donde hay distintos niveles (como pasa también con los hoteles, dónde hay una distancia enorme entre un hostal mierdero y la suite de un 5E).

En España vamos a la zaga de Europa, como siempre, y las ideas cuñadas como las que comparten muchos usuarios (que no han probado este tipo de turismo) siguen anclando el tema.


----------



## Trotamo (12 Ago 2022)

roquerol dijo:


> los nómadas digitales (con colchón económico familiar, cosa que a la que tiras del hilo averiguas) han hecho mucho daño. Yo tb puedo estar 3/4 viajando en "fragoneta" si al volver tengo mi antiguo puesto de trabajo asegurado por papi o por el estado (funcis de mierda)



Tu si que sabes has dado en el clavo de mi caso y el de muchos de mis compis funcivagos.


----------



## Iuris Tantum (12 Ago 2022)

aurariola dijo:


> yo le estuve dando vueltas al tema este y al final es como todo , gustos y uso que le des......... me pille la multivan con cama calefacion estacionaria y algunos chuches mas....... de lunes a viernes para trabajar coche para desplazarme, si voy con la familia tengo coche grande con maletero ,
> que es viernes a las dos y se me antoja hacer una ruta por el pirineo, a las 10 de la noche estoy haciendo noche en el cañon de añisclo
> que es viernes a las 2 y me apetece pisar nieve, me arrimo a ver la puesta de sol a sierra nevada y a dormir a pie de pista
> que me apetece quedarme a dormir en lo alto de una montaña viendo una tormenta de verano , alli que me planto
> ...



Exacto, la gente se piensa que por tener una van o una caravana se restringen los demás tipos de turismo.

En el fondo son aficiones de gente con pasta, que pueden compatibilizar un finde de escalada durmiendo en una van, una semana de crucero en el Mediterráneo y dos semanas de viaje en EEUU, empleando para cada uno distintos medios.


----------



## Conde Duckula (12 Ago 2022)

etsai dijo:


> A mi es que todo esto de las autocaravanas me da una pereza terrible. Cuando uno tiene canas en los huevos lo único que le apetece a uno es estar tranquilo y que te lo den todo hecho.
> 
> Pero respeto a los que tienen esta afición, que económicamente dudo mucho que compense si uno es un remero del montón. Mientras vayan recogiendo sus caquitas allá por donde van, por mi no hay problemo.
> 
> Yo conozco familias que tienen autocaravana para usarla 30 días al año y yendo siempre al mismo camping porque _"ejqueloj ninños ya tienen sus amiguitos"_. Coño pues para eso alquílate un bungalow, o te compras ya un mobilhome de esos. Los otros 11 meses del año pudriéndose bajo las inclemencias meteorológicas, pagando impuestos, ITV, reparaciones, y con la policía y los chorizos pisándote los talones. Yo no lo veo.



Yo la verdad es que no lo he hecho nunca.
Pero a quién conozco que lo hace es un tipo que se va casi todos los findes a un sitio diferente.
Planta la furgo y ahí duermen el y la mujer y a menudo algún hijo. Si se van todos se lleva una tienda.
Esta prohibido y tal pero hasta ahora nunca les han dicho nada.
Para mi el que amortiza eso, lo sabe de antemano. Yo largarme un finde entero, las verdad es que lo hago de Pascuas a ramos.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (12 Ago 2022)

aurariola dijo:


> yo le estuve dando vueltas al tema este y al final es como todo , gustos y uso que le des......... me pille la multivan con cama calefacion estacionaria y algunos chuches mas....... de lunes a viernes para trabajar coche para desplazarme, si voy con la familia tengo coche grande con maletero ,
> que es viernes a las dos y se me antoja hacer una ruta por el pirineo, a las 10 de la noche estoy haciendo noche en el cañon de añisclo
> que es viernes a las 2 y me apetece pisar nieve, me arrimo a ver la puesta de sol a sierra nevada y a dormir a pie de pista
> que me apetece quedarme a dormir en lo alto de una montaña viendo una tormenta de verano , alli que me planto
> ...



Correcto. Si tienes esa libertad individual y tu bigotuda y larvas lo permiten perfecto. Además de la amortización del trasto y combustible. 
Si eso que describes lo haces digamos 20 fines al año ok. 
Para dormir en parajes aislados es algo único sin duda. No para meterla en un paco camping con la charo y el cuñao.


----------



## theelf (12 Ago 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Es decir, el problema de los combustibles es para un tipo que, según ustedes, va a utilizar un vehículo 15 días al año.
> 
> Vaya pedrada que tienen ustedes.



Aqui todos tienen pollas de 30cm pero esta lleno de hilos nohomo hablando de las grandes pollas de algun negraco...

O hilos diciendo lo alfa y machote que son, y una pagina antes, hilo sobre "un amigo" que quiere follarse una shemale...


Burbuja.info


----------



## Palimpsesto. (12 Ago 2022)

Iuris Tantum dijo:


> gente con pasta



Dis más tiempo libre y libertad individual. Las papudas no aguantan esto mucho tiempo


----------



## Termes (12 Ago 2022)

El mayor problema que tendrán no es sólo el coste (de gasofa y mantenimiento), es que los ayuntamientos están apretando el lazo cada vez más, con más normativas estrictas y controladas. Ya no quieren, y se han fijado como objetivo, lo que *a sus ojos* son los hackers del sitema. Que no aportan y usan servicios, l*os gitanos de la carretera* los llaman algunos. 

Presionados por negocios locales, de los que crean algún puesto de trabajo, recaudan y conviven a diario (hoteles, campings, bares...) se han dado cuenta que ocupan los estacionamientos a los locales para ir a ese espacio natural, a los turistas de los hoteles,... ponen su furgo, se fríen unas salchichas comparadas en su ciudad y ni para el café paran (sé que he exagerado, pero así es como lo ven, y así se obrará)


----------



## Narwhal (12 Ago 2022)

Iuris Tantum dijo:


> Y en Bélgica y Alemania también.
> 
> Es un tipo de turismo donde hay distintos niveles (como pasa también con los hoteles, dónde hay una distancia enorme entre un hostal mierdero y la suite de un 5E).
> 
> *En España vamos a la zaga de Europa*, como siempre, y las ideas cuñadas como las que comparten muchos usuarios (que no han probado este tipo de turismo) siguen anclando el tema.



No es por eso. En Europa siempre han abundado porque la oferta hotelera era paupérrima y muy cara.Hace 30 años,si querías viajar incluso por países muy turísticos como Francia o Italia, o te dejabas una pasta, o te tenías que meter en antros que te amargaban el viaje. La oferta hotelera en España era la excepción, abundante y relativamente barata. Ahora, desde el boom de las cadenas de hoteles Low Cost y la oferta de internet, no tiene ningún sentido una autocaravana.


----------



## Popuespe (12 Ago 2022)

Cutre y caro. Prefiero no ir de vacaciones a tener a alguien cagando a mi lado.


----------



## ransomraff (12 Ago 2022)

Comparar hoteles de 5 estrellas con campers..... Luego la gente va menos de una semana a chiringuitos de 3 estrellas en vuelos de bajo coste donde te tratan como ganado, con bufet de la misma categoría, para ir al parque acuático de turno como actividad estrella... 

Las campers son cutres o para chavales, pero no más cutres que el 95% de los turistas de hotel que son tratados como ganado.


----------



## astur_burbuja (12 Ago 2022)

Termes dijo:


> El mayor problema que tendrán no es sólo el coste (de gasofa y mantenimiento), es que los ayuntamientos están apretando el lazo cada vez más, con más normativas estrictas y controladas. Ya no quieren, y se han fijado como objetivo, lo que *a sus ojos* son los hackers del sitema. Que no aportan y usan servicios, l*os gitanos de la carretera* los llaman algunos.
> 
> Presionados por negocios locales, de los que crean algún puesto de trabajo, recaudan y conviven a diario (hoteles, campings, bares...) se han dado cuenta que ocupan los estacionamientos a los locales para ir a ese espacio natural, a los turistas de los hoteles,... ponen su furgo, se fríen unas salchichas comparadas en su ciudad y ni para el café paran (sé que he exagerado, pero así es como lo ven, y así se obrará)



No solo son los negocios. Pasad un dia por esos campamentos del terror que son los parking para caravanas donde les dejan pernoctar en las ciudades. Todos esos servicios, la recogida de sus putas cacas, etc, quien cojones la paga y que beneficio obtenemos?


----------



## astur_burbuja (12 Ago 2022)

ransomraff dijo:


> Comparar hoteles de 5 estrellas con campers..... Luego la gente va menos de una semana a chiringuitos de 3 estrellas en vuelos de bajo coste donde te tratan como ganado, con bufet de la misma categoría, para ir al parque acuático de turno como actividad estrella...
> 
> Las campers son cutres o para chavales, pero no más cutres que el 95% de los turistas de hotel que son tratados como ganado.




100% de acuerdo

Una cosa no quita la otra. Pero todavia no hemos vencido a la mayoría patana, cutre paleta que va a hoteles buffet y vacaciones paco, y ahora nos salen estos, hippies reloaded 2.0. 

Son la misma calaña


----------



## astur_burbuja (12 Ago 2022)

Popuespe dijo:


> Cutre y caro. Prefiero no ir de vacaciones a tener a alguien cagando a mi lado.





Popuespe dijo:


> Cutre y caro. Prefiero no ir de vacaciones a tener a alguien cagando a mi lado.




Con esto se puede cerrar el hilo.

Para mi con este filtro se podría decidir quien vivirá en un régimen futuro sano y quien termina aquí.

La gente decente prefiere no ir de vacaciones a ir en plan miserable muerto de hambre.


----------



## bubleboom (12 Ago 2022)

Können dijo:


> Una autocaravana de 50k y usándola 22 días al año, nos saldría por 1818€/año durante 22 años.
> 
> Sin contar gasolina, seguros, y mantenimiento.



Tus matemáticas me asombran.
50k/22 años =2272 euros año
Sin gasolina seguros etc ..
Vamos que por.ese precio vas de.hoteles con el.coche a mesa puesta y te mueves más.ligero entre destinos pagando menos por consumo de.gasoil etc...


----------



## Können (12 Ago 2022)

bubleboom dijo:


> Tus matemáticas me asombran.
> 50k/22 años =2272 euros año
> Sin gasolina seguros etc ..
> Vamos que por.ese precio vas de.hoteles con el.coche a mesa puesta y te mueves más.ligero entre destinos pagando menos por consumo de.gasoil etc...



Gracias. He editado el mensaje con el número correcto.

Por otro lado te doy la razón, es un número elevado y quizás por ello es algo más al alcance de rentas altas, como las europeas (y por eso en Europa hay más cultura de caravaning que en España)


----------



## petalo (12 Ago 2022)

Si vas de camping sin duda . Dejas la caravana plantada en el camping y te vas con tu coche a comprar, excursiones etc etc


----------



## El pernales (12 Ago 2022)

Yo tengo autocaravana, antigua, pagada. Para mí es sinónimo de vida agradable. Tengo todas las comodidades dentro. Fregadero, agua, fría y caliente, baño y ducha.Electricidad producida por placa solar. Salir con ella me produce libertad. Paro donde quiero, duermo dónde me da la gana y no molesto a nadie. No saco mesas, ni sillas ni extiendo toldos y menos dejo mi mierda esparcida como he visto a chabolistas sobre ruedas durmiendo en un Seat Ibiza. Tener la autocaravana me da felicidad. Me ducho todos los días con agua caliente y allá donde voy, mi pequeña casita viene conmigo. Si en un sitio no me dejan entrar pues me voy a otro, que esto es muy grande. Si consume mucho,procuro planificar mejor los viajes y buscar los itinerarios más planos y aprendo a conducir de manera más eficiente.
Ir con autocaravana no significa ir como un gitano.voy con todas las comodidades que una persona pueda tener en su casa. Quién va de guarro en una autocaravana es porque es un guarro en la vida. 
Hacerse viajes sin prisas, viendo cosas que no salen en las guías turísticas, disfrutando de la vida y sin hacer daño a nadie, manda.


----------



## frankie83 (12 Ago 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> Muchos viajes hay que hacer para amortizar una autocaravana. Además la autocaravana no implica sensación de volar en avión y mucho menos de disfrutar de las comodidades de un hotel, siempre en plan camping, duchandose una vez cada 15 dias



Si tío, una vez cada 15 días,
Se ve que conoces el ambiente


----------



## Charbonnier (12 Ago 2022)

potatosalsa dijo:


> Unas 50 autocaravanas se calcinaron en el incendio de Fuerteventura: "Ardieron como pólvora"
> 
> 
> El viento, junto a la explosión de bombonas, colchones y la fibra de la que están hechas las propias autocaravanas actuó “como caldo de cultivo”
> ...



Joer, que fuerte


----------



## OYeah (12 Ago 2022)

Doctor Nick dijo:


> Esto pasa mucho mas en el mundo camper. Parejas de veinteañeros hacinados en una Berlingo y cagando por la mañana donde pueden y lavando los cacharros en cualquier fuente. El mundo autocaravana es diferente, tienes todo lo necesario dentro y en general es todo más cívico.
> 
> Yo llevo viviendo en una más de un año y no he tenido necesidad de hacer nada de eso. Aunque soy remero de 40 horas semanales en sitio fijo no me he arrepentido de haberla comprado, si bien es cierto que no la aprovecho lo que me gustaría por el puto curro de oficina. Pero para una persona sola es más que suficiente, no se necesita nada más.




¿Y en invierno? ¿Y la seguridad? Lo cierto es que lo que tú haces lo hemos pensado todos aquí en Reino Unido por la extorsión del suelo, los alquileres son un descojone pero el invierno es duro.


----------



## Orgelmeister (12 Ago 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Youtube ha hecho mucho daño



Decenas de canales explicando a la plebe lo chupi que es organizarse la vida de subsistencia gitana. Así como justificandose a la par que sacando unos eurillos para seguir viviendo del cuento.

Un poco como los veganos, que tienen que estar todo el día mitad a la defensiva mitad haciedo proselitismo.


----------



## djvan (12 Ago 2022)

bluesman_80 dijo:


> Tengo varios conocidos que han adquirido una autocaravana para sus vacaciones.
> Otros en cambio optan por la típica furgoneta camper.
> Con el precio del gasoil así como las prohibiciones a la circulación en grandes ciudades, creéis que han cometido un error?



O un acierto no se..

A mi no me gusta pero al que le guste con comparar el precio de los hoteles vs gasolina+mantenimiento+gastos derivados de acampar ya sabe si le es rentable o no.


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (12 Ago 2022)

Las tierras están que arden


----------



## OYeah (12 Ago 2022)

Vamos a ver porque leo muchas cuñadeces.

-En autocaravanas viven los pilotos de MotoGP y F1.

-En autocaravanas viven los periodistas de lugares remotos o escaladores de prestigio.

-En autocaravanas he visto vivir a muchas parejas y a muchos jubilados. 

-En una autocaravana trailer vive Bob Dylan todo el año por propia elección. Muchos músicos también. Quedarse quietos en un sitio les mata.

-Son caras pero no tan caras como un alquiler de 800 euros al mes.

El mayor problema es la seguridad y los problemas que la administración les busca. Tened en cuenta que para un soltero muy posiblemente tenga mejor calidad de vida a la suya en una autocaravana que compartiendo casa o en un zulo rodeado de moronegrada okupa.

En cuanto a las furgonetas camperizadas, también muy interesantes pero requieren de otra logística y mentalidad. Es otro rollo, pero muy interesante para ahorrar pasta. Son para dormir, y tener un gimnasio al lado.


----------



## Orgelmeister (12 Ago 2022)

DEEP dijo:


> Eso si tienes la suerte de que el policía de turno no te despierte a las tres de la mañana y te haga la receta.
> No se en que país pensáis que vivís.



No te creas. Yo he visto decenas de caravanas "aparcadas" en primera línea de playa, casi en la arena, al lado de un cartel muy hermoso de "prohibido caravanas". La policía pasa continuamente por allí. NI PUTO CASO.

El truco está en "aparcar", no acampar. Acampar es básicamante es bajarle los topes o patas para que la tartana no se apoye en las ruedas y no sacar sillas ni mobiliario, ni toldo.

Y allí permanecen días y días. "Aparcadas".


----------



## Donnie (12 Ago 2022)

Yo me compré una furgo por 2000 pavos, le hice una estructura de madera con 4 patas y puse un colchón cojonudo de 2 por 1.20 (muelles ensacados y visco, se duerme como en casa, no unas putas mierdas esas de colchonetas de pobres).

Los trastos metidos debajo, con mi placa solar, batería, ducha y 2 bidones de agua (40 litros) sustituyendo a la rueda de repuesto.
A lo gitano total.

Y nos las gozamos cada vez que salimos con ella.
Si el viaje es largo te paras donde quieres, duermes y sigues.
Comes de bocata o de restaurante de lujo, te hincas una botella de vino y a echar la siesta a la sombrica, con postre incluído.
Vas a sitios cojonudos, los mismos que con el coche y si te ocultas un poco duermes en lugares idílicos.
No te preocupas de hoteles, entradas, salidas, reservas, llevar y traer maletas... duermes dónde y cuándo te sale de los huevos.
Eso sí, mi furgo está preparada para irte unos pocos días.

El único problema es dónde cagar. Lo mejor es en un buen restaurante en un servicio pro, antes o después de comerte un buen chuletón, cachopo o lo que se tercie. Te quedas como dios hasta el día siguiente.

No ahorras pasta, porque lo que te gastas en el hotel yo me lo gasto en comidas (sin contar el coste de la furgo) o en gasofa. 

Vives más aventurillas así, es más divertido. Y si te cansas te vuelves y punto.


----------



## OYeah (12 Ago 2022)

Os recomiendo la película Nomadland, que ya han mencionado, y os recomiendo que busquéis "glamping", porque sitios para aparcar hay muchísimos. 

Si no se hace nada con los alquileres mi casa seguirá vacia y a muchos de vosotros os tocará compraros una autocaravana. Reino Unido está lleno de gente así de jodida. Y muchos encantados no vuelven a pagar por una hipoteca jamás


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (12 Ago 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Saludos desde Suecia en furgoneta camper.
> 
> Donde esté la furgo que se quite lo demás (incluso la AC, que no siempre puedes encontrar sitio donde te dejen pernoctar gratis)



¿En una furgo?
¿Qué mides, 1,40?

La furgo es genial si tú y tu familia cabéis en una caja.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (12 Ago 2022)

Orgelmeister dijo:


> No te creas. Yo he visto decenas de caravanas "aparcadas" en primera línea de playa, casi en la arena, al lado de un cartel muy hermoso de "prohibido caravanas". La policía pasa continuamente por allí. NI PUTO CASO.
> 
> El truco está en "aparcar", no acampar. Acampar es básicamante es bajarle los topes o patas para que la tartana no se apoye en las ruedas y no sacar sillas ni mobiliario, ni toldo.
> 
> Y allí permanecen días y días. "Aparcadas".



Aquí en Madrid "aparcan" en la Sierra, y les da igual que ponga PARQUE NACIONAL.

Ellos llegan los viernes, sueltan a los perros a razón de un par de ellos por caravana (con cartel de PROHIBIDO PERROS SUELTOS. PARQUE NACIONAL). (O el de PROHIBIDO PERROS SUELTOS, EXPLOTACIÓN GANADERA). Y les suda la polla todo.

Luego votarán a los verdes.


----------



## Orgelmeister (12 Ago 2022)

DonLimpio dijo:


> Leí por aquí que los momentos más felices con una furgo campero eran al comprarla y al venderla, supongo q con las caravanas será igual...



Lo mismo se dice de los barcos.

Yo no descarto alquilar (ambos, tartana y barco) alguna vez.

Pero vamos, no tengo prisa. Me gusta dormir en buena cama de hotel y bajar a desayunar (cafe, fruta variada, bollería variada... lo que te apetezca sin haber tenido que pasar por el superpaco) recien duchado. Sin calores, ni fríos, ni vientos, ni lluvia. Igual lo siguiente que hago tras desayunar es llenarme de barro y lluvia andurriando por el campo, pero eso es ya a elección.


----------



## Soundblaster (12 Ago 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Pagan impuestos y seguro como yo con mi coche, pero yo ni me ducho con jabón en las duchas de las playas, ni limpio Las bragas en las fuentes.
> 
> Ni invado aparcamiento público y además amenazó una vez ocupado todo con autocaravanas a los turismos que aparquen.
> 
> ...



¿Se posiciona usted con tanta vehemencia con respecto a los que compran vivienda a menos de 100 metros de la costa?
¿y que hacemos con esos yatazos que invaden los puertos deportivos?


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (12 Ago 2022)

Soundblaster dijo:


> ¿y que hacemos con esos yatazos que invaden los puertos deportivos?



Bueno... eso es un "clamor popular" que causa "alarma social" e "incendia las redes".

Puede ser uno de los más acuciantes problemas que padece ahora mismo España. Ese. Y la gente que aprieta el botón que no es cuando tira de la cadena.


----------



## astur_burbuja (12 Ago 2022)

Orgelmeister dijo:


> Decenas de canales explicando a la plebe lo chupi que es organizarse la vida de subsistencia gitana. Así como justificandose a la par que sacando unos eurillos para seguir viviendo del cuento.
> 
> Un poco como los veganos, que tienen que estar todo el día mitad a la defensiva mitad haciedo proselitismo.



Son todo variantes psicopáticas y taras, follaperrismo, veganismo, caravanas, cross fit, etc con mismo origen: carencia afectiva en la infancia, relaciones extrañas con alguno de los progenitores, que generaron vacíos sentimentales y afectivos serios, que al llegar a adultos, ante la ausencia de hijos por esa misma incapacidad afectiva o bien por falta de cojones y madurez, desemboca en el abrazo de la pseudo religión de turno: veganismo hace 15 años, running hace 10, crossfit hace 5 y ahora las putas caravanas. (El folla perrismo hace ya más de 20). 

Por eso te encuentras tios con los huevos llenos de pelo (o señoras con 30 añazos) defendiéndote chorradas, productos infantiles y estilos de vida de subnormales sin madurar. 

Y como buenos tarados, proyectan en los demás sus MIFAs y taras, intentando hacerte creer que el problema eres tú, por no ser un talibán de la ultima chorrada que el Sistema le has clavado.


----------



## Orgelmeister (12 Ago 2022)

Palimpsesto. dijo:


> Para el gran rebaño es tirar el dinero.
> Si lo utilizas para dormir en parajes aislados tiene su encanto. Yo lo he hecho en un viaje de 15 días hace 10 años en Nueva Zelanda y es una experiencia única. Carabana alquilada con ducha y baño, muy grande. También te requiere logística.
> Para que te sea rentable comprar debes viajar mucho y la mayoría no lo hace. Son incómodas inseguras inestables, consumen, mucho, difícil aparcar, un trasto vamos.
> Alquilarlas es supercaro y no hay más que basurilla muy sobada. Unele los problemas anteriores.
> ...



En su momento hice algún road trip europeo sin planificación exacta. Parabas en la puerta del hotel de la zona que te gustara, pedías habitación, precio y si te cuadraba yá. En alguno he llegado a regatear si observaba el parking no muy lleno.

Esto en la era preinternet. Ni módems había.

Joven y loco. El 95% de mis amistades no habían salido de España nunca.

Me río de los instagramers que se creen Livingston.


----------



## snoopi (12 Ago 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> No sé, veo más lógico tener un buen coche tragamillas para luego dormir en un hotel, hostal una casa airbnb o cosas así. Disfrutas de una cama como dios manda, duchas y lavadora.
> 
> Es más seguro, rápido y cómodo a nivel de conducción y tienes la misma libertad, de hecho más porque puedes meterte en todos los sitios.
> 
> No?



Creo q no entiendes el concepto de caravana. 

Yo con una pensión de 1500 no puedo ir a hoteles q solo de dormir por pareja te salen a 70-100 la noche más el viaje y comidas y entradas museos y sitios. Metro taxi.... 

La caravana de ahorra 30 días mes a 70 de hotel habitación doble cutre 2100 mes. Más todo lo demás. 
La caravana si se le da uso, es para precisamente para ahorrar te el. Hotel y demás gastos y estar todo lo que quieras. Como sin quieres estar dos meses en París y 1 mes en Roma. Aparcada y ya


----------



## INE (12 Ago 2022)

ransomraff dijo:


> Comparar hoteles de 5 estrellas con campers..... Luego la gente va menos de una semana a chiringuitos de 3 estrellas en vuelos de bajo coste donde te tratan como ganado, con bufet de la misma categoría, para ir al parque acuático de turno como actividad estrella...
> 
> Las campers son cutres o para chavales, pero no más cutres que el 95% de los turistas de hotel que son tratados como ganado.



En España lo de ser pobre con dignidad ni está ni se le espera.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (12 Ago 2022)

Orgelmeister dijo:


> En su momento hice algún road trip europeo sin planificación exacta. Parabas en la puerta del hotel de la zona que te gustara, pedías habitación, precio y si te cuadraba yá. En alguno he llegado a regatear si observaba el parking no muy lleno.
> 
> Esto en la era preinternet. Ni módems había.
> 
> ...



Así es. Una camper o caravana es para lugares aislados. Dormir en un descampado en frente de un lago como vi hace unas semanas a una pareja en el pantano del Porma en León cerca de Puebla de Lillo


----------



## 《Judas》 (12 Ago 2022)

Las caravanas van a aumentar su precio tu da mun
Hold


----------



## Alguien random (12 Ago 2022)

QueenTiger dijo:


> Aquí una con autocaravana desde 2006 (ahora ya con la segunda). El truco es ir a sitios poco turísticos y en épocas no vacacionales. Lo suyo es ir, además, con coche. Mi marido conduce la auto, mi hijo y yo detrás en el coche. Te da mucha autonomía. Aparcas en algún sitio discreto, y ale, a vivir. Y sí, nos duchamos cada día (hay que tener localizadas fuentes e ir llenando el deposito cada 3 días). En todos estos años creo que habremos entrado en campings 4 o 5 veces. Intentamos no pisarlos.
> 
> La vida en autocaravana es lo mejor -para mí-, si eres persona inquieta que le gusta cambiar de sitio cada dos por tres, es lo mejor. Eso sí, nuestro estilo de ocio es muy deportivo y con mucha montaña, así que nada de playas o ciudades. Para ese tipo de turismo no la recomendaría. También tienes que ser manitas, porque las cosas fallan habitualmente, que si la calefacción, que si una lucecita, que si el mecanismo del armario...Si no eres apañado, olvídate. Luego, si no la puedes tener aparcada en casa, otro coñazo que desincentiva salir con ella. Pero si eres manitas, tienes espacio en casa y te gusta el turismo rural y de montaña, esto es lo mejor.
> 
> Finalmente, la autocaravana no la tienes para ahorrar, es obvio, porque no la vas a amortizar nunca. La auto es para disfrutar quien sepa cómo hacerlo, para nosotros, SIN DUDA, calidad de vida.



Me dan escalofríos solo de leerte. Pero me encanta que dentro de la especie humana tengamos gustos tan distintos.


----------



## hijodeputin (12 Ago 2022)

no entiende que en el mundo no todos tienen que pensar como hustec, Parte de madurar es entender que la nuestra no es la única verdad. Cuando crezca ya se dará cuenta.


----------



## Kartoffeln (12 Ago 2022)

Palimpsesto. dijo:


> Para el gran rebaño es tirar el dinero.
> Si lo utilizas para dormir en parajes aislados tiene su encanto. Yo lo he hecho en un viaje de 15 días hace 10 años en Nueva Zelanda y es una experiencia única. Carabana alquilada con ducha y baño, muy grande. También te requiere logística.
> Para que te sea rentable comprar debes viajar mucho y la mayoría no lo hace. Son incómodas inseguras inestables, consumen, mucho, difícil aparcar, un trasto vamos.
> Alquilarlas es supercaro y no hay más que basurilla muy sobada. Unele los problemas anteriores.
> ...



Es lo que he dicho yo antes.

No sé, veo más lógico tener un buen coche tragamillas para luego dormir en un hotel, hostal una casa airbnb o cosas así. Disfrutas de una cama como dios manda, duchas y lavadora.

Es más seguro, rápido y cómodo a nivel de conducción y tienes la misma libertad, de hecho más porque puedes meterte en todos los sitios.


----------



## hijodeputin (12 Ago 2022)

me subes videos de gente que hace lo que le sale de los huevos con su vida y parece que te sabe mal, me equivoco?


----------



## arsenchik (12 Ago 2022)

pues que los q tienen caravanas van a ahorra mucha pasta en los hoteles aun gastando mas en diesel


----------



## Kartoffeln (12 Ago 2022)




----------



## Charbonnier (12 Ago 2022)

maromo dijo:


> ¿Como está el tema por la playa de La Fabriquilla? Hace unos cuantos años que no voy y cada año iba a peor. Las últimas veces, por la noche, había que mover la autocaravana a las cuatro casas esas y un quiosco por si les daba por multarte al seguir aparcado en la arena de playa.



Mire, estuve antes de ayer comiendo en un chiringo de playa del Alquian. Que por cierto ha duplicado los precios en poco más de un año y te atienden como el culo. No vuelvo más y llevaba yendo la tira de años. 

Esa zona se está degradando a pasos agigantados, debido precisamente al turismo progre de chancleta y fregoneta.
Porque por los hoteles no es, ya que hay muy pocos.


----------



## Doctor Nick (12 Ago 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> ¿Y en invierno? ¿Y la seguridad? Lo cierto es que lo que tú haces lo hemos pensado todos aquí en Reino Unido por la extorsión del suelo, los alquileres son un descojone pero el invierno es duro.



El problema de las autocaravanas es el verano, no el invierno. En verano de cornisa cantábrica hacia abajo, sin aire acondicionado, directamente te cueces en tu jugo por mucho ventilador o pingüino que pongas. En invierno tienen calefacción a gas, y al ser tan pequeñas, se calientan en nada. Yo soy del norte y ahora tengo que estar debajo de un árbol aparcado, si no muchos días no podría estar dentro cuando vuelvo del curro. 

La seguridad, pues bueno... yo vivo de lunes a viernes en pequeño pueblo periférico residencial de capital de provincia. Estoy normalmente en el parking destinado a camiones y vehículos grandes. Me han intentado robar una vez conmigo dentro, a las 4 de la mañana, forzando la puerta del garaje con un destornillador. Pagué la novatada bajando en pijama sin pensar a ver que coño pasaba y gracias a dios era un yonki de 50 kg. que me pidió perdón y me dijo que volvería a repararme los daños jaja. Después de esto tengo un hacha, pero nada ha pasado. Casi todos ponen cerraduras de seguridad y algunos alarmas. Yo por ahora solo el hacha. 

Los viernes me piro donde sea y vuelvo los lunes por la mañana. En gran ciudad tener un trasto de estos tiene que ser más coñazo, en sitios periféricos con cualquier parking te apañas con una autocaravana de 6 metros. Ocupas solo una plaza y nada te pueden decir.


----------



## Doctor Nick (12 Ago 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Pagan impuestos y seguro como yo con mi coche, pero yo ni me ducho con jabón en las duchas de las playas, ni limpio Las bragas en las fuentes.
> 
> Ni invado aparcamiento público y además amenazó una vez ocupado todo con autocaravanas a los turismos que aparquen.
> 
> ...



Una vez he estado en Laredo con la autocaravana, creo que en junio, y ya había un huevo de ellas. No me puedo imaginar como estará ahora. Sitio tachado de mi lista hasta noviembre.


----------



## Charbonnier (12 Ago 2022)

paqui.67 dijo:


> Es lo que yo hago con mi camper. Hace nada cogí un ferry en Barcelona que me dejó en el puerto de Roma, y ya 15 días en Toscana que han sido inolvidables.



Pues si hubiese ido ustec en avión, hubiese alquilado un coche y se hubiese alojado en hotelitos, rematandolo con la gastronomía del lugar hubiese llegado al nirvana. Lo digo por el tipo de oferta de la Toscana, que pega bastante más con el plan que digo. Vamos, que no es Tarifa o la Fabriquilla.


----------



## Charbonnier (12 Ago 2022)

A eso me apunto yo también


----------



## paqui.67 (12 Ago 2022)

Charbonnier dijo:


> Pues si hubiese ido ustec en avión, hubiese alquilado un coche y se hubiese alojado en hotelitos, rematandolo con la gastronomía del lugar hubiese llegado al nirvana. Lo digo por el tipo de oferta de la Toscana, que pega bastante más con el plan que digo. Vamos, que no es Tarifa o la Fabriquilla.



Ya, pero me apetecía hacerlo así, soy aventurera, y por supuesto que he catado la mejor gastronomía del lugar. 
Igual que en 2019 recorrí Alsacia y Selva Negra en bicicleta, me llevó 22 días. 
Cada cual es feliz a su manera.


----------



## f700b (12 Ago 2022)

Antes se alquila y se hacen cuentas


----------



## INE (12 Ago 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


>



Joder qué nivel  Walter White de Soria.


----------



## Charbonnier (12 Ago 2022)

INE dijo:


> Joder qué nivel  Walter White de Soria.



Si tenía alguna duda este vidrio me la ha despejado. Prefiero un hostal de 1 estrella. 
Vamos, que me voy de vacaciones a la playa y tengo que estar pendiente de mi propia mierda, lo que me faltaba. 

Y luego me hago una paella. 

Y como esto lo demás debe ser todo proporcional, a similar nivel. 

Y me lo venden como algo muy guay.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (12 Ago 2022)

Es sorprendente ver por ejemplo en Holanda la cantidad de caravanas que se ven por la carretera es una forma para ellos de hacer turismo muy generalizada se trasladan al camping en zonas de campo o playa y allí se instalan durante su periodo de vacaciones


----------



## V. R. N (12 Ago 2022)

PACOJONES dijo:


> vale ya hemos leido todas las desventajas, ahora las ventajas:
> 
> Son caras pero se revalorizan.
> Total libertad para viajar.
> ...



¿Para ligar de forma infalible?jajajajajajajajaajajajajajajjajajajajaj
Yo nunca he ido en una y siempre siempre me ha dado una sensación de guarrería que no te digo.
Yo respeto los gustos de cada persona y lo que buenamente se puedan gastar en vacaciones, pero como pros personalmente no veo NADA.
Que tengas un depósito mínimo para darte una miniducha a mi me agobia. Recuerdo dar un paseo cerca de un camping de esos de caravanas y salía un olor que daba repelús. Haces todo en un chicón de unos pocos metros y ya me imagino a la Charo de turno friendo un paquete de salchichas Día para los críos y al Joaquin de turno también que viene oliendo a sobaco (y en breve a salchichas) llegando de hablar cuñadadas con el resto de residentes del "clab de caravans"


----------



## hijodeputin (12 Ago 2022)

que si hombre, que me comas la polla un poquito también. Si te parece te explicas y de paso bajas los humos subnormal de los huevos.


----------



## hijodeputin (12 Ago 2022)

Aqui tienes tu post puto retrasado mental de mierda



si te vas a América, Asia o demás, olvídate de llevarla: flete, aduanas, carta verde de importación, seguro, inseguridad, robos en transitario
otro tema son los canis, yonquis, feriantes de mercadillos artesanía que trapichean que viven en caravanas, he conocido a alguno incluso con pistola. Poligoneros de 40 palos o más
Vi un video de jubilados ricos, que tenían autocaravanas tamaño grande, minibus o mas y que recorrían el atlas marroqui con ellas, para aparcar en hoteles y hacer noche dentro..... un contrasentido, para eso alquilas un 4X4 con todos lujos y al hotel: llegas a mas sitios, por pistas sin asfaltar, pendientes, vados que eso es otra cosa que no mencionan, las averias gruas son mas accesibles, porque quien coño remolca y te saca de un sitio o arregla eso en un pais tercermundista o como para dejarla sola
complejo de peter pan con 50 tacos y mucho video de YT para sacar dinero...
que complejo de peter pan ni que cojones, cada uno hace lo que le sale de la polla con su tiempo y dinero. Además que coño vas a conocer tu a feriantes medio mierda y con pistola dice, si de casa y de los doritos y la fanta no has salido en tu vida pedazo de cabrón.


----------



## hijodeputin (12 Ago 2022)

Tque si, que aqui en el foro eres el rey del mambo hijo de la gran puta, pero en realidad no pasas de gordo de las harinas.


----------



## Gort (12 Ago 2022)

Aún recuerdo la crónica de un fin de semana infernal con su novia/ligue en una autocaravana que nos hizo aquí un forero ("Hippiedeplaya" creo que era) hace ya muchos años. Lo que me pude reir con las múltiples incomodidades, desventuras y broncas que tuvieron. A la vuelta rompieron y no se volvieron a ver. 

Para estar incómodo y pasando mil y una molestias y contratiempos amén de estar ecogiendo y limpiando, prefiero quedarme en mi casa. Y he viajado y he vivido en roulotte/caravana un par de semanas (los campings patrios, llenos de españoles gritones y noctámbulos... qué lugares). Donde esté un buen hotel de 4 estrellas que se quite viajar en autocaravana o camper.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (12 Ago 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Es lo que he dicho yo antes.
> 
> No sé, veo más lógico tener un buen coche tragamillas para luego dormir en un hotel, hostal una casa airbnb o cosas así. Disfrutas de una cama como dios manda, duchas y lavadora.
> 
> Es más seguro, rápido y cómodo a nivel de conducción y tienes la misma libertad, de hecho más porque puedes meterte en todos los sitios.



Totalmente. He probado las dos cosas y me quedo con el turismo, con un Audi allroad por ejemplo. A no ser que quieras dormir en medio de la nada.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (12 Ago 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


>



Muy bueno. Muestra el lado malo de esta burbuja de furgoneteros


----------



## lectordelaburbuja (12 Ago 2022)

paqui.67 dijo:


> Es lo que yo hago con mi camper. Hace nada cogí un ferry en Barcelona que me dejó en el puerto de Roma, y ya 15 días en Toscana que han sido inolvidables.



Fuck ! Envidia de la buena eso es vivir la vida felicidades


----------



## Okjito (12 Ago 2022)

DEEP dijo:


> Pregunta sin ánimo de ofender.
> ¿Ya puedes dormir tranquilo aparcado en un sitio público que cualquiera te la puede liar a media noche?
> Yo no pegaría ojo, cualquier ruido exterior ye me pondría en alerta.



Depende.
Uso la app Park4night y me alejo bastante de zonas con gente. Cuando toca dormir en un parking si que da cosilla a veces...pero suelo viajar en temporada baja y me alejo de zonas extrañas. Además llevo un bate y un cuchillo de caza en la furgo. Y el perro...


----------



## Okjito (12 Ago 2022)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> Hippie/ Pobre / Si pudierais ir de hotel de 5 estrellas como Dios manda ibais a estar durmiendo en cunetas por ahi tirados.
> 
> Ya os quitaran los Mohamed el hobby.



Ni hippie ni pobre. Es más... me aventuro a decir que no puedes pagarte mi furgoneta...si le añadimos la moto dentro ya ni te cuento.
En las zonas de montaña que frecuento Pirineos y Alpes no hay moronegrada.
He puesto en mi mensaje que tmb tiro de hoteles... Pero bueno...viajo demasiado con el curro...cuando voy solo con mi chica me gusta más irme a dormir por ahí. Además solemos ir fuera de temporada a todo...por lo que puedo dormir en sitios alucinantes.


----------



## Donnie (12 Ago 2022)

El colchón que tengo yo en mi cutre furgo es mucho mejor que los colchones de mierda que hay en los hoteles de 5 estrellas.
Nunca entenderé por qué no se dejan pasta en poner colchones buenos, es algo fundamental.


----------



## Castellano (12 Ago 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> ¿En una furgo?
> ¿Qué mides, 1,40?
> 
> La furgo es genial si tú y tu familia cabéis en una caja.



1,83 descalzo.
Pero esta camperizada de forma que puedo dormir bien estirado (la cama es a lo largo)

Pero si, hay algunas camperizaciones, que son para enanos (como tener la cama a lo ancho)


----------



## Castellano (12 Ago 2022)

Palimpsesto. dijo:


> Muy bueno. Muestra el lado malo de esta burbuja de furgoneteros



Yo no he cagado nunca en la vida en el poty (lo tengo para mear, si no puedo mear fuera)

Cagar en áreas de servicio, centros comerciales y aseos públicos, manda


----------



## Fígaro (12 Ago 2022)

Donnie dijo:


> Yo me compré una furgo por 2000 pavos, le hice una estructura de madera con 4 patas y puse un colchón cojonudo de 2 por 1.20 (muelles ensacados y visco, se duerme como en casa, no unas putas mierdas esas de colchonetas de pobres).
> 
> Los trastos metidos debajo, con mi placa solar, batería, ducha y 2 bidones de agua (40 litros) sustituyendo a la rueda de repuesto.
> A lo gitano total.
> ...



Solo con ese problemilla..."cagar" ya le tiene a uno en vilo incluso antes de las vacaciones.


Vamos hombre, emparanoiado todo el día con cómo, cuándo, dónde y si podré o no cagar.

Pero además, para el tema secsual, cualquiera se arrima de cintura para abajo con tal falta de medios higiénicos.

Con ciertas edades hay cosas como que no proceden.


----------



## Castellano (12 Ago 2022)

Charbonnier dijo:


> Pues si hubiese ido ustec en avión, hubiese alquilado un coche y se hubiese alojado en hotelitos, rematandolo con la gastronomía del lugar hubiese llegado al nirvana. Lo digo por el tipo de oferta de la Toscana, que pega bastante más con el plan que digo. Vamos, que no es Tarifa o la Fabriquilla.



Yo he hecho cinque terre en furgo, y no hay color.

De hecho, no se puede aparcar en temporada alta con coche (ni con furgo) dentro de esos pueblos, y los que van en avión, suelen hacer el recorrido en tren (no se atreven a alquilar un coche para dejarlo aparcado en medio del monte)

Con la furgo puedes aparcar al menos cerca, en la carretera general y acercarte a pie, y volver y dormir ahí mismo, y no depender de un tren a La Spezia que igual por la noche ya no tienes.

Y dormir en esos pueblos de hotel, si es prohibitivo


----------



## Castellano (12 Ago 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Si tío, una vez cada 15 días,
> Se ve que conoces el ambiente



Salir de España, y poder ducharse en polideportivos y piscinas municipales gratis, manda (como en Suecia) 

Hoy me he duchado con agua caliente (habiendo nadado gratis antes en su piscina) en una localidad sueca.

Impuestos suecos mandan (no me he colado, las instalaciones son gratis tanto para autóctonos como para foráneos)

Lo único que hay que ir pronto, antes de que se llene de moros (no madrugan como los suecos autóctonos)


----------



## Kartoffeln (12 Ago 2022)

Es una mierda más del NWO, dentro de poco en sus vidas


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (12 Ago 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Solo con ese problemilla..."cagar" ya le tiene a uno en vilo incluso antes de las vacaciones.
> 
> 
> Vamos hombre, emparanoiado todo el día con cómo, cuándo, dónde y si podré o no cagar.
> ...



¿Por qué?
Siempre se pueden lavar los genitales en una fuente y el ano en el lavabo de una gasolinera.
Solo es cuestión de aguantar el costrón hasta el momento adecuado.
La auténtica _saluc_.


----------



## Lord Vader (13 Ago 2022)

tothewebs dijo:


> en el que ha puesto usted con 700 pavos hay limpieza del mismo



Por esos precios no imaginaba otra cosa. Por eso lo he puesto.


----------



## tbgs (13 Ago 2022)

L experiencia debe ser chula, pero.
El coste??
Es brutal. 10-13l a los 100 a pongamos 1.8€ y más que se pondrá...
Hotel 3-4*


----------



## Donnie (13 Ago 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Solo con ese problemilla..."cagar" ya le tiene a uno en vilo incluso antes de las vacaciones.
> 
> 
> Vamos hombre, emparanoiado todo el día con cómo, cuándo, dónde y si podré o no cagar.
> ...



A mi me gusta comer en buenos restaurantes. Y siempre suelo cagar a la misma hora, así que no tengo problemas. Depende de la relación que cada uno tenga con su esfinter.


----------



## PACOJONES (13 Ago 2022)

V. R. N dijo:


> ¿Para ligar de forma infalible?jajajajajajajajaajajajajajajjajajajajaj
> Yo nunca he ido en una y siempre siempre me ha dado una sensación de guarrería que no te digo.
> Yo respeto los gustos de cada persona y lo que buenamente se puedan gastar en vacaciones, pero como pros personalmente no veo NADA.
> Que tengas un depósito mínimo para darte una miniducha a mi me agobia. Recuerdo dar un paseo cerca de un camping de esos de caravanas y salía un olor que daba repelús. Haces todo en un chicón de unos pocos metros y ya me imagino a la Charo de turno friendo un paquete de salchichas Día para los críos y al Joaquin de turno también que viene oliendo a sobaco (y en breve a salchichas) llegando de hablar cuñadadas con el resto de residentes del "clab de caravans"



Pues si nunca has ido en una como comprenderás tu opinión vale entre O y nada


----------



## Fígaro (13 Ago 2022)

Donnie dijo:


> A mi me gusta comer en buenos restaurantes. Y siempre suelo cagar a la misma hora, así que no tengo problemas. Depende de la relación que cada uno tenga con su esfinter.



Cuando se sale de casa la regularidad puede verse comprometida. En una mujer el problema se dispara.
Una mujer aún más estreñida-porque ya suelen serlo- es una muy mala compañera de viaje y peor folladora.

Si encima tiene que cagar en ese cubículo o en un camping con 20 alrededor o en un restaurante… te diría que te metas las vacaciones en autocaravana por donde sale esa misma materia…


----------



## frankie83 (13 Ago 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Salir de España, y poder ducharse en polideportivos y piscinas municipales gratis, manda (como en Suecia)
> 
> Hoy me he duchado con agua caliente (habiendo nadado gratis antes en su piscina) en una localidad sueca.
> 
> ...



Pues en cualquier camping de españa hay agua caliente, no sé porqué ahora te subes a la parra sueca


----------



## Fornicious Jr (13 Ago 2022)

Cuando venga el guano, aunque no les llegue para poder pagar la gasolina para moverla, por lo menos tendrán un sitio bajotecho donde dormir

Mientras que Los cipotecados, acabarán en masa bajo un puente


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (13 Ago 2022)

Menudo coñazo la caravana. Hay muchas que llevan el coche atado atrás porque luego no hay quien se mueva con ella. Recuerdo hace treinta y pico de años que vinieron unos gringos a casa en su caravana, y al final se tuvieron que dormir en la caravana en un barrio de las afueras, de estos nuevos con grandes espacios, porque no encontramos un garage donde cupiera. 
Un bulto para conducir y meterse pero un huevo para habitar. Lo peor de dos mundos.



Lord Vader dijo:


> Tampoco te pases, joder



Porque es verano, que en invierno ni se ducha.


----------



## Donnie (13 Ago 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Cuando se sale de casa la regularidad puede verse comprometida. En una mujer el problema se dispara.
> Una mujer aún más estreñida-porque ya suelen serlo- es una muy mala compañera de viaje y peor folladora.
> 
> Si encima tiene que cagar en ese cubículo o en un camping con 20 alrededor o en un restaurante… te diría que te metas las vacaciones en autocaravana por donde sale esa misma materia…



Bueno, cada uno sabe lo que tiene en su casa.
En mi caso no es ningún problema, se adapta a todo como yo.


----------



## V. R. N (13 Ago 2022)

PACOJONES dijo:


> Pues si nunca has ido en una como comprenderás tu opinión vale entre O y nada



No me hace falta experimentar algo que ya de primeras no me entra por los ojos y por lo tanto sé que no me gustará fijo.


----------



## F650 (13 Ago 2022)

Hasta la página cuatro solo han escrito envidiosos, tiesos que se mueren por comprar una y se intentan convencer unos a otros por qué no quieren aceptar la realidad.

Viajar en Camper, tengo una de casi 8 metros es lo mejor de lo mejor, agua caliente, ducha, nevera, vistas...
Solo con España ni te la acabas en toda tu santa vida. Esto no es viajar al centro de una gran ciudad y ver 4 cosas, esto es vivir un viaje. 

Lo que os jode es que no podéis costearos la moda, preferís vivir en vuestro piso Paco y viajar por Air BNB cierto? Eso sí que mola eh?


----------



## F650 (13 Ago 2022)

V. R. N dijo:


> No me hace falta experimentar algo que ya de primeras no me entra por los ojos y por lo tanto sé que no me gustará fijo.



Cuando se es un tieso, criticar por envidia manda





Fígaro dijo:


> Cuando se sale de casa la regularidad puede verse comprometida. En una mujer el problema se dispara.
> Una mujer aún más estreñida-porque ya suelen serlo- es una muy mala compañera de viaje y peor folladora.
> 
> Si encima tiene que cagar en ese cubículo o en un camping con 20 alrededor o en un restaurante… te diría que te metas las vacaciones en autocaravana por donde sale esa misma materia…



Esa gorda bigotuda que se cree princesa, que ir a un camping es peor.. y será una muerta de hambre con sueldo mileurista.

La típica amargada estreñida vamos... No se llamará Charo?


----------



## Fígaro (13 Ago 2022)

F650 dijo:


> Cuando se es un tieso, criticar por envidia manda
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Las de 19 también son así, no te equivoques.

A no ser que coman mucha fibra y hagan deporte…cosa rara…

No les molesta ir a un camping, les molesta no poder cagar en condiciones.


----------



## V. R. N (13 Ago 2022)

F650 dijo:


> Cuando se es un tieso, criticar por envidia manda
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo me voy el lunes a las Afortunadas a un H10 cinco estrellas, con mi sueldo del Grupo 1 no te equivoques....como he dicho cada uno se va donde quiere aunque más bien donde puede. Si quiero me voy a alguna playita a las dos de la madrugada de "aventuritas" pero luego me voy a mi hotel, el cual pago con gusto para que me hagan el desayuno, comida, cena.... limpien mi habitación y dormir con tranquilidad que para eso trabajo duro el resto del año. 
No todos los que opinamos somos de esos que insinuáis algunos que viven en barrio obrero y van a Torrevieja, no....yo en mi caso aludo al hecho del espacio claustrofóbico de hacer todo ahí y no tener un agua corriente como Dios manda.


----------



## F650 (13 Ago 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Las de 19 también son así, no te equivoques.
> 
> A no ser que coman mucha fibra y hagan deporte…cosa rara…
> 
> No les molesta ir a un camping, les molesta no poder cagar en condiciones.



Entonces las que van en tienda de campaña son unas ratas del inframundo según tu.

Mira, es una cuestión de actitud en la vida, ni edad, ni estreñimiento.


----------



## F650 (13 Ago 2022)

V. R. N dijo:


> Yo me voy el lunes a las Afortunadas a un H10 cinco estrellas, con mi sueldo del Grupo 1 no te equivoques....como he dicho cada uno se va donde quiere aunque más bien donde puede. Si quiero me voy a alguna playita a las dos de la madrugada de "aventuritas" pero luego me voy a mi hotel, el cual pago con gusto para que me hagan el desayuno, comida, cena.... limpien mi habitación y dormir con tranquilidad que para eso trabajo duro el resto del año.
> No todos los que opinamos somos de esos que insinuáis algunos que viven en barrio obrero y van a Torrevieja, no....yo en mi caso aludo al hecho del espacio claustrofóbico de hacer todo ahí y no tener un agua corriente como Dios manda.



Pero si pagar un hotel de 5 estrellas lo hace cualquier mileurista ahorrando una paga extra? Que vas de millonetis? Encima ni un mes entero podrás permitirte en un H10...

madre mía una vacaciones típicas de currito Paco me vienes a decir que es la panacea... 
Te imaginas tan siquiera que es hacer las ocho capitales de Andalucía en 30 días? Te crees que mi novia lo que más le preocupa es defecar en el baño o en un camping?

Sabes lo que es el torcal de antequera? O las garganta del diablo en Extremadura?

venga campeón, goza tu hotel Paco, si todavía me dijeras el mandarín... Ahhh y siempre en el mismo lugar, eso sí que le jode a mi novia, 7 días en el mismo sitio todos los días, viendo lo mismo cada día.


----------



## libreto (13 Ago 2022)

No veo yo muchas autos ni caravanas en los casco históricos de las ciudades...
Fui la primera vez de camping con 13 años, y ha sido mi principal (que no única) forma de hacer turismo los últimos 18 años. Te tiene que gustar. 
Y coincido en que es un turismo que sale caro. La gente está muy equivocada.


----------



## Fígaro (13 Ago 2022)

F650 dijo:


> Entonces las que van en tienda de campaña son unas ratas del inframundo según tu.
> 
> Mira, es una cuestión de actitud en la vida, ni edad, ni estreñimiento.



Actitud?

Hombre, una choni, gitana o hija de feriantes seguro que caga más libremente…

Respetemos los estándares de higiene y confort de cada cual.


----------



## Fígaro (13 Ago 2022)

F650 dijo:


> Pero si pagar un hotel de 5 estrellas lo hace cualquier mileurista ahorrando una paga extra? Que vas de millonetis? Encima ni un mes entero podrás permitirte en un H10...
> 
> madre mía una vacaciones típicas de currito Paco me vienes a decir que es la panacea...
> Te imaginas tan siquiera que es hacer las ocho capitales de Andalucía en 30 días? Te crees que mi novia lo que más le preocupa es defecar en el baño o en un camping?
> ...



El ojal le olerá que no veas.


----------



## cohynetes (13 Ago 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> El ojal le olerá que no veas.



a partir del domingo toca echarse una manta que refresca







turismo de calidat


----------



## V. R. N (13 Ago 2022)

F650 dijo:


> Pero si pagar un hotel de 5 estrellas lo hace cualquier mileurista ahorrando una paga extra? Que vas de millonetis? Encima ni un mes entero podrás permitirte en un H10...
> 
> madre mía una vacaciones típicas de currito Paco me vienes a decir que es la panacea...
> Te imaginas tan siquiera que es hacer las ocho capitales de Andalucía en 30 días? Te crees que mi novia lo que más le preocupa es defecar en el baño o en un camping?
> ...



Que dices....no voy de nada. Un mileurista no paga 5.000 euros para 11 o 12 días de hotel, luego el avión, el coche....y si vas con hijos ni te cuento.... a no ser claro que pida un "préstamo para las vacaciones" que igual no le dan por eso mismo....por mileurista, porque luego no lo pueda pagar. Hay mucho fantoche que se tira el resto del año pagando las vacaciones.
Y si, he viajado mucho, he hecho muchas rutas, por Andalucía, por el Norte infinidad, la garganta la conozco el Torcal no. 
Pero te repito, después de trabajar duro, de estrés, responsabilidad etc... a las vacaciones voy a descansar y ver algunas "cositas" cómodamente si me apetece. El senderismo y demás lo dejo para algún fin de semana suelto.
Y si..soy una campeona, cobrando nómina, no funci y quiero descansar claro que si.


----------



## Josant2022 (13 Ago 2022)

Yo es q tengo mis casas en pueblo y playa. Eso de las caravanas lo veo de pobres.


----------



## F650 (13 Ago 2022)

V. R. N dijo:


> Que dices....no voy de nada. Un mileurista no paga 5.000 euros para 11 o 12 días de hotel, luego el avión, el coche....y si vas con hijos ni te cuento.... a no ser claro que pida un "préstamo para las vacaciones" que igual no le dan por eso mismo....por mileurista, porque luego no lo pueda pagar. Hay mucho fantoche que se tira el resto del año pagando las vacaciones.
> Y si, he viajado mucho, he hecho muchas rutas, por Andalucía, por el Norte infinidad, la garganta la conozco el Torcal no.
> Pero te repito, después de trabajar duro, de estrés, responsabilidad etc... a las vacaciones voy a descansar y ver algunas "cositas" cómodamente si me apetece. El senderismo y demás lo dejo para algún fin de semana suelto.
> Y si..soy una campeona, cobrando nómina, no funci y quiero descansar claro que si.



5000€ por 11 días de hotel... Cada uno se gasta el dinero como quiere. Yo desde luego que no me gasto eso por 11 días. Ahora bien, tengo un amigo multimillonario, una de sus empresas tiene 200 camiones, hicimos la Patagonia en moto y le chifla la autocaravana. Deberías probarlo, quizá te sorprenda. 



Fígaro dijo:


> Actitud?
> 
> Hombre, una choni, gitana o hija de feriantes seguro que caga más libremente…
> 
> Respetemos los estándares de higiene y confort de cada cual.



Ir de camping es no ducharse jajaja ok.

Dime de qué presumes y te diré lo tieso que eres.




Fígaro dijo:


> El ojal le olerá que no veas.



Un macho lo que tiene en su mente es gozar a su hembra. Un mariposón como tú tendrá traumas de polla floja.
De follar después de un concierto para ti será un sueño imagino, o peor, un asco.

A ver si adivino, comerte un coño es asqueroso? Jajajaja


----------



## Heisenberg92 (13 Ago 2022)

Tengo una caravana y es lo mejor calidad precio...


Actualmente se viaje desde junio, sin pisar camping y a pie de playa

Hay que saber buscar los sitios


----------



## Sonic The Hedgehog (13 Ago 2022)

Yo no voy nunca de vacaciones. Donde vivo ya estoy bien. Problema resuelto.


----------



## Fígaro (13 Ago 2022)

F650 dijo:


> 5000€ por 11 días de hotel... Cada uno se gasta el dinero como quiere. Yo desde luego que no me gasto eso por 11 días. Ahora bien, tengo un amigo multimillonario, una de sus empresas tiene 200 camiones, hicimos la Patagonia en moto y le chifla la autocaravana. Deberías probarlo, quizá te sorprenda.
> 
> 
> Ir de camping es no ducharse jajaja ok.
> ...



Al revés, idiota, pero limpito.

Si eres tan cerdo de comerte sus restos excretados allá tú, la coprofagia es libre.

Entiendo que no necesita ni papel tras cagar, ya le limpias el ojete a lametazos.


----------



## F650 (13 Ago 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Al revés, idiota, pero limpito.
> 
> Si eres tan cerdo de comerte sus restos excretados allá tú, la coprofagia es libre.
> 
> Entiendo que no necesita ni papel tras cagar, ya le limpias el ojete a lametazos.



Jajaja te ha dolido eh? Pollafloja?

Ves a bailar pasodoble y pregúntale a la señora si se ha limpiado el culo, carcamal


----------



## Covid Bryant (13 Ago 2022)

En el post estáis mezclando cosas,normal sois subnormales.

Las caravanas son de remolque y te obligan a ir campings si o si, los campings aparte de ser una mierda encima no son baratos.

Las Camper son una puta mierda infecta, son para irte un finde o puente como mucho, más de una semana yendo más de uno es el infierno, incluso para hobbits, lo de cagar en poti o fuera es.una mierda y punto, ducharse con una manguera de jardín como mucho tb es una hez y fría.

Las van siguen siendo una mierda en plan zulo ortega lara pero al menos tienen baño y ducha aunque sean para hobbits tb.

Las ac están bien si tienen techo alto porque tb las hay de hobbits, a poco que midas más de 1.80 las hostias son diarias, no sé cómo de siempre las han hecho tan bajas cuando todos los guiris (sus mayores clientes) son bigardos.

Pero el problema de las ac es que valen un pastizal, incluso de segunda mano te vas a 45k algo decente. Consume un huevo de sulfa en plena era de timo mierdatico. Los heztados corruptos apenas te dejan acampada libre, te viene un madero a tocar los cojones, solo los nórdicos me suena que tienes vía libre. La moronegrada brutal que ya hay en europa que te va a intentar entrar a robar tb te impide dejarla en cualquier sitio.

Ir de camping es una hez, ir a áreas solo lo imprescindible a cargar y descargar aguas baterías etc es lo ideal. O sea cada 3-4 días.

Al final solo compensa en viajes muy largos de 2-3 meses mínimo, por eso su principal mercado son jubiletas, olvídate de chorts a pelo. Te delimitas a poco más que ver Europa, que si ya has visto buena parte pierde sentido.

La tienes que aparcar buena parte del año pagando, seguro, recambios etc al final sale un pastizal, te pillas un avión y te plantas en Perú o indonesia y te va a salir lo mismo o menos el mes que irte con la ac a Francia.


----------



## F650 (13 Ago 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> En el post estáis mezclando cosas,normal sois subnormales.
> 
> Las caravanas son de remolque y te obligan a ir campings si o si, los campings aparte de ser una mierda encima no son baratos.
> 
> ...



Te equivocas en algunas cosas, yo te diré una: "te delimitas a ver europa"

No vas a ver España entera ni en 4 vidas. Que ver Barcelona no es sa sagrada familia y ramblas o Córdoba la mezquita y el barrio judío... No se so eres capaz de entender el mensaje.

Fuera de las grandes ciudades hay muchísimo por ver. 

Ni sabrás que es el salto de Nervión o el soplado, o las bardenas reales o los bufones de pria


----------



## Covid Bryant (13 Ago 2022)

F650 dijo:


> Te equivocas en algunas cosas, yo te diré una: "te delimitas a ver europa"
> 
> No vas a ver España entera ni en 4 vidas. Que ver Barcelona no es sa sagrada familia y ramblas o Córdoba la mezquita y el barrio judío... No se so eres capaz de entender el mensaje.
> 
> ...



que si que si, pero a mi me gusta ver cosas impactantes no PACADAS, no un paisaje paco de valladolid de mierda ni otro de CIUDAD MIERDAL

me quedan pocas provincias de *interés *que ver en hezpein, malaga y soria, ciudad de cordoba, burgos, varias islas canarias y menorca, el resto ya lo he visto o es una puta mierda, el norte está lleno de frío sus gentes son escoria y encima caro, no se me pierde nada por etarralandia vamos.

a tu lista de highlights "poco conocidos" pa venderme la amoto el salto del mierdón pa que si he estado en iguazu o chiapas , soplado cueva de mierda, estuve en una de crio y mi interes es cero en cuevitas, bardenas si estuve en UTAH, unos acantilados paco jajjaj si me parece una pacada hasta las catedrales o los gigantes imaginate ese

de los que pones solo iria al salto ese porque debe tener un trek chulo


----------



## F650 (13 Ago 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> que si que si, pero a mi me gusta ver cosas impactantes no PACADAS, no un paisaje paco de valladolid de mierda ni otro de CIUDAD MIERDAL
> 
> me quedan pocas provincias de *interés *que ver en hezpein, malaga y soria, ciudad de cordoba, burgos, varias islas canarias y menorca, el resto ya lo he visto o es una puta mierda, el norte está lleno de frío sus gentes son escoria y encima caro, no se me pierde nada por etarralandia vamos.
> 
> ...



Yo he hecho la Patagonia en moto, he estado Chile,Brasil, Egipto, Chernobyl y sin continuar no necesito menospreciar España para hacerme el guay.

Que tú no valores la belleza de España el problema no es España el problema eres tu.

Si no tienes interés por lo que ofrece España es que conoces poco mundo, Iguazú es de primero de viajar saliendo de europa. 

Pacadas es menospreciar lo que uno tiene.


----------



## Fígaro (13 Ago 2022)

F650 dijo:


> Jajaja te ha dolido eh? Pollafloja?
> 
> Ves a bailar pasodoble y pregúntale a la señora si se ha limpiado el culo, carcamal



Seguramente te criaste entre basura y heces, todo esto del cagacorralismo lo llevas en el ADN, zíngaro.


----------



## Covid Bryant (13 Ago 2022)

F650 dijo:


> Yo he hecho la Patagonia en moto, he estado Chile,Brasil, Egipto, Chernobyl y sin continuar no necesito menospreciar España para hacerme el guay.
> 
> Que tú no valores la belleza de España el problema no es España el problema eres tu.
> 
> ...



patagonia en amoto toda? si es una puta mierda salvo que te acerques a los andes... jajjaajj

hezpein está casi vista punto, asumelo chanquete, prefiero irme a japon o canada que a TOLERDO o descubrir las maravillas de la la rioja jajajjaajaj tira paleo

las AC son un timo salvo para jubiletas, y delimitado a europa, punto

AC para hezpein jajajaj vaya luserazo joder

los únicos dos paises donde compensa una AC son norway y suiza, por lo caros que son, el resto te lo haces en rayaneres y trenes o coches de alquiler y no te gastas 80000 cucos que es lo que vale una puta AC, menudo timo pagando impuestazos ahí a tope como si fuera un chalete


----------



## F650 (13 Ago 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Seguramente te criaste entre basura y heces, todo esto del cagacorralismo lo llevas en el ADN, zíngaro.



Déjate de traumas peliculeros y palabras de pollavieja. Ser afeminado da repeluco. Habla con los de tu grupo, yo estoy hablando cosas de hombres.


----------



## F650 (13 Ago 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> patagonia en amoto toda? si es una puta mierda salvo que te acerques a los andes... jajjaajj
> 
> hezpein está casi vista punto, asumelo chanquete, prefiero irme a japon o canada que a TOLERDO o descubrir las maravillas de la la rioja jajajjaajaj tira paleo
> 
> ...



Dime de qué presumes y te diré de lo que careces.

No dices que es de probres? Entonces que hablas de qué es caro y los impuestos... O es caro o es barato? Tú lo que eres un fanfarrón.

Venga Willy Fog a seguir con la película a otra parte.


----------



## EGO (13 Ago 2022)

Ya esta el pizzero haciendo el ridi.....


----------



## Covid Bryant (13 Ago 2022)

F650 dijo:


> Dime de qué presumes y te diré de lo que careces.
> 
> No dices que es de probres? Entonces que hablas de qué es caro y los impuestos... O es caro o es barato? Tú lo que eres un fanfarrón.
> 
> Venga Willy Fog a seguir con la película a otra parte.



pues que una mierda montada sobre una fragoneta de 30k se vaya 80 cucos o incluso 115 es un atraco y punto, y es de tontos pagar ese sobreprecio, yo como no soy tonto mediamierda style, pues no lo pago, aunque pudiera comprarme 12

de pobres es por supuesto todo lo que no sea AC que es lo único decente del mundillo y con todo un mar de inconvenientes tal como he expuesto

tu a dar vueltas por hezpein como un chapero jajajaj, y a tenerla aparcada 11 meses, o acaso te vas a ir con ella a KUALA LUMPUR?


----------



## F650 (13 Ago 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> pues que una mierda montada sobre una fragoneta de 30k se vaya 80 cucos o incluso 115 es un atraco y punto
> 
> de pobres es por supuesto todo lo que no sea AC que es lo único decente del mundillo y con todo un mar de inconvenientes tal como he expuesto
> 
> tu a dar vueltas por hezpein como un chapero jajajaj, y a tenerla aparcada 11 meses, o acaso te vas a ir con ella a KUALA LUMPUR?



80cucos, hablas como los cocainomanos del bar del pueblo.

Vivir en tu casa es de pobres, pudiendo vivir en una mansión en California según tu razonamiento de paleto de pueblo.


----------



## Covid Bryant (13 Ago 2022)

F650 dijo:


> 80cucos, hablas como los cocainomanos del bar del pueblo.
> 
> Vivir en tu casa es de pobres, pudiendo vivir en una mansión en California según tu razonamiento de paleto de pueblo.



igual no entiendes eh chaperillo, a ti te pagan en lucas o varos jajajajaj

sueltas una gilipollez para no darme la razón, que donde te vas con la AC chaperillo, que ni tendrás, tendrás una camper de puta mierda jajjaajaj donde vas? a HUELVA? jajajajajaja espera que me estoy perdiendo huelva señores


----------



## Nut (13 Ago 2022)

El futuro NO ES de las auto-caravanas. Es mas bien de los carromatos.


----------



## Fígaro (13 Ago 2022)

F650 dijo:


> Déjate de traumas peliculeros y palabras de pollavieja. Ser afeminado da repeluco. Habla con los de tu grupo, yo estoy hablando cosas de hombres.



La única que se deja follar por tí es una machupichu.

Eso dice mucho de tus aptitudes en la vida.

Por cierto, imagino que la hedionda tiraflechas usará bragas negras por aquello de los frenazos fecales y la poca higiene.

Acostumbrados a la inmundicia, pretendes que nos parezca normal vuestra vida de gipsies.

Sigue con la rulot abonando campos, cerdo.


----------



## PACOJONES (13 Ago 2022)

V. R. N dijo:


> No me hace falta experimentar algo que ya de primeras no me entra por los ojos y por lo tanto sé que no me gustará fijo.



Porque eres un cerrado de mente desde que tu madre te pario, y siempre que se prueban experiencias nuevas se descubren cosas nuevas que ni se te habian pasado por la cabeza por asomo, pero en fin asi sois y nadie os va a cambiar, alla cada cual, si eres feliz asi enhorabuena.

Basicamente en este tipo de vehiculos se cambia comodidad por libertad, y cuando descubres la autentica y verdadera libertad aunque sea solo por tiempo limitadp te enganchas a ella y ya no te interesa estar 1 semana en el mismo sitio viendo lo mismo que ya viste el primer dia una y otra vez, y lo de los olores y espacio pequeño no tiene porque.


----------



## F650 (13 Ago 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> igual no entiendes eh chaperillo, a ti te pagan en lucas o varos jajajajaj
> 
> sueltas una gilipollez para no darme la razón, que donde te vas con la AC chaperillo, que ni tendrás, tendrás una camper de puta mierda jajjaajaj donde vas? a HUELVA? jajajajajaja espera que me estoy perdiendo huelva señores



Ni chapero ni me pagan en Lucas, varos o yenes.

Vaya vocabulario más rico utilizas, debes haber estudiado en la universidad de la vida eh campeón?

No necesito fanfarronear para sentirme mejor ni necesito hablar como un traficante de pacotilla ni menospreciar lo que hagan los demás.

Huelva dudo mucho que conozcas sus playas, pero un ignorante como tú es capaz de eso y más con tal de ponerse en evidencia


----------



## Kabraloka (13 Ago 2022)




----------



## Covid Bryant (13 Ago 2022)

F650 dijo:


> Ni chapero ni me pagan en Lucas, varos o yenes.
> 
> Vaya vocabulario más rico utilizas, debes haber estudiado en la universidad de la vida eh campeón?
> 
> ...



jajajaj tira pa huelva a playear, yo ya playeo si quiero andando atontao


----------



## F650 (13 Ago 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> La única que se deja follar por tí es una machupichu.
> 
> Eso dice mucho de tus aptitudes en la vida.
> 
> ...



Y lo dices tú con esa cara de descendiente de moro, di que si máquina.

A mi follarme una tía no me da asco como a t. Lo demás es huir hacia delante pichafloja.


----------



## Fígaro (13 Ago 2022)

F650 dijo:


> Y lo dices tú con esa cara de descendiente de moro, di que si máquina.
> 
> A mi follarme una tía no me da asco como a t. Lo demás es huir hacia delante pichafloja.



Dónde viste mi cara, gilipollas?

Sólo te puedes follar a esa panchita y lo sabes.

Se venden baratas.

A gosal mi amol. A cambio de mortadela y calzoncillos cagaos.


----------



## ursus (13 Ago 2022)

bubleboom dijo:


> Tus matemáticas me asombran.
> 50k/22 años =2272 euros año
> Sin gasolina seguros etc ..
> Vamos que por.ese precio vas de.hoteles con el.coche a mesa puesta y te mueves más.ligero entre destinos pagando menos por consumo de.gasoil etc...



Por 2272 euros una familia de cuatro, para gastar en alojamiento vacacional al año no te da para salir ni 20 días, a no ser que vayas a antros


----------



## F650 (13 Ago 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> jajajaj tira pa huelva a playear, yo ya playeo si quiero andando atontao



Ya he estado y en muchas más.

He visto tus aportes por el foro y te recomiendo que folles un poco, se te ve amargado.


----------



## Covid Bryant (13 Ago 2022)

F650 dijo:


> Ya he estado y en muchas más.
> 
> He visto tus aportes por el foro y te recomiendo que folles un poco, se te ve amargado.



tranqui en nada llamo a tu hija


----------



## F650 (13 Ago 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Dónde viste mi cara, gilipollas?
> 
> Sólo te puedes follar a esa panchita y lo sabes.
> 
> ...



Un poco de csi es suficiente para ver tu cara de moro subnormal.

De quien yo me follo ni lo sabes..

Por cierto, vaya machote, menospreciando mujeres eh? 

Si más bajo no puedes caer pollafloja


----------



## Fígaro (13 Ago 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> tranqui en nada llamo a tu hija



Como sea igual de cochina que la GladysLeidi mas vale que lleves traje NBQ…


----------



## F650 (13 Ago 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> tranqui en nada llamo a tu hija



Jaja el resentido inventando historietas. No tengo hijos pero buen intento carapolla


----------



## Fígaro (13 Ago 2022)

F650 dijo:


> Un poco de csi es suficiente para ver tu cara de moro subnormal.
> 
> De quien yo me follo ni lo sabes..
> 
> ...




“Los pajilleros llenos de prejuicios piensan que la latina es una guarra y la verdad es que son más abiertas a gozar y experimentar, además la sangre caliente y la música lo llevan dentro.
La otra verdad es que las mujeres latinas no son promiscuas, todo lo contrario, son de relación larga y sería. Ahora bien, sino te las follas bien, lógicamente van a buscarlo fuera el buen sexo y aquí tenemos muy mala fama, de mal folladores y no esperes fidelidad si no te la follas bien. Si eres eyaculador precoz, picha floja, etc. no empieces una relación para luego llorar que son putas. Yo sino gozara me buscaría otra, que cojones.

Hay mucho frustrado pero la latina decente le da 1000 vueltas a cualquier española.”



Te suena, follapanchas ? Lo escribiste hace unos días.


Cerdo miserable…


----------



## F650 (13 Ago 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> “Los pajilleros llenos de prejuicios piensan que la latina es una guarra y la verdad es que son más abiertas a gozar y experimentar, además la sangre caliente y la música lo llevan dentro.
> La otra verdad es que las mujeres latinas no son promiscuas, todo lo contrario, son de relación larga y sería. Ahora bien, sino te las follas bien, lógicamente van a buscarlo fuera el buen sexo y aquí tenemos muy mala fama, de mal folladores y no esperes fidelidad si no te la follas bien. Si eres eyaculador precoz, picha floja, etc. no empieces una relación para luego llorar que son putas. Yo sino gozara me buscaría otra, que cojones.
> 
> Hay mucho frustrado pero la latina decente le da 1000 vueltas a cualquier española.”
> ...



Me he follado unas cuantas y mas si se tercia.

Pero vamos a ver, quieres dejar de pregonar que eres homosexual? Follar es lo mejor de la vida, se nota que no entiendes de eso.

Hasta una china me he follado, de europa del este, españolas, dominicanas madrileñas...

Pero de qué frenopático has salido?


----------



## Fígaro (13 Ago 2022)

F650 dijo:


> Me he follado unas cuantas y mas si se tercia.
> 
> Pero vamos a ver, quieres dejar de pregonar que eres homosexual? Follar es lo mejor de la vida, se nota que no entiendes de eso.
> 
> ...



*FOLLAPANCHA, RÍNDETE.*


----------



## Fígaro (13 Ago 2022)

F650 dijo:


> Un poco de csi es suficiente para ver tu cara de moro subnormal.
> 
> De quien yo me follo ni lo sabes..
> 
> ...



CSI tú. 

Sí, el CSI de Tomelloso.

Puto parguela.


----------



## pepinox (13 Ago 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Pregúntate cuántos días puedes dormir en una cala perdida, en mitad del campo, en las Hoces del Cabriel, a los pies de los lagos de Covadonga o en cualquier otro lugar que se te ocurra lejos de la civilización.



Ponnos fotos de tu vehículo camperizado, hamijo.


----------



## Castellano (14 Ago 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Pues en cualquier camping de españa hay agua caliente, no sé porqué ahora te subes a la parra sueca



Repito, gratis. Piscinas y duchas gratis pagadas por el ayuntamiento sueco de turno.
Ducharse con agua caliente gratis, y nadar en piscina olímpica gratis, manda.

En España hay que pagar camping para eso (y lo de la piscina olímpica no existe en ningún camping español), y los campings baratos no son (en Francia son mucho más baratos por ejemplo, al ser municipales muchos de ellos)


----------



## frankie83 (14 Ago 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Repito, gratis. Piscinas y duchas gratis pagadas por el ayuntamiento sueco de turno.
> Ducharse con agua caliente gratis, y nadar en piscina olímpica gratis, manda.
> 
> En España hay que pagar camping para eso (y lo de la piscina olímpica no existe en ningún camping español), y los campings baratos no son (en Francia son mucho más baratos por ejemplo, al ser municipales muchos de ellos)



Pues por los dos euros de mierda que pagamos por la piscina pública, me parece hasta poco 

nada es gratis, lo pagas de otra forma, con impuestos. Me gusta mucho más el principio: quien usa, paga.

de hecho prefería cuando las piscinas costaban el doble pero se podía entrar, a esta caca de servicio de ahora que cuesta dos euros pero nunca encuentras sitio.

en Francia estuve en un único camping, pero fue el más caro de toda mi vida, bonito si, pero más caro. Como ves tu experiencia no es la de todo el mundo


----------



## Castellano (14 Ago 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Pues por los dos euros de mierda que pagamos por la piscina pública, me parece hasta poco
> 
> nada es gratis, lo pagas de otra forma, con impuestos. Me gusta mucho más el principio: quien usa, paga.
> 
> ...



Dos euros será en tu pueblo.

Aquí de 5 euros no baja la entrada en el pueblo más inmundo, (si no estás empadronado y no tienes abono) y a veces es más caro que un Aquapark.









Renedo cobra a los foráneos por la piscina lo mismo que el ‘Aqualandia’ de Benidorm


El Ayuntamiento impone por unanimidad de los grupos políticos una entrada de 20 euros para los no empadronados para que las instalaciones no se vean invadidas por visitantes de la capital




diariodevalladolid.elmundo.es


----------



## Gatoo_ (14 Ago 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> Ponnos fotos de tu vehículo camperizado, hamijo.



No es exactamente lo que esperabas, pero ahora vivo en esto


----------



## pepinox (14 Ago 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> No es exactamente lo que esperabas, pero ahora vivo en esto



Joder, estás a otro nivel. A ver quién lo supera, jajajaja.


----------



## F650 (14 Ago 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> CSI tú.
> 
> Sí, el CSI de Tomelloso.
> 
> Puto parguela.



Me llama puto parguela quien crítica un hombre por follar a mujeres...

Mira muerto en vida, preocúpate de tu falta de hombría, que entre insultar mujeres y que eres un pollafloja me daría vergüenza ser familia tuya.

A mamarla fracasado


----------



## romeoalfa (14 Ago 2022)

Para usarla 30 dias al año, sale mejor ir de hoteles, paga seguro, itv, mantenimientos, averias, y encima cocina y limpia tú….


----------



## astur_burbuja (15 Ago 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Salir de España, y poder ducharse en polideportivos y piscinas municipales gratis, manda (como en Suecia)
> 
> Hoy me he duchado con agua caliente (habiendo nadado gratis antes en su piscina) en una localidad sueca.
> 
> ...




Yo se que os suena la hostia de moderno, eso de viajar “con una casa a cuestas”, y bañarte en un sitio distinto cada dia, etc. Y quizás si lo hicieran 5 o 6 a nivel mundial, sería la polla, muy aventurero y de fucker.

Pero resulta que estais en 2022, hablando de ducharos con agua caliente gratis, como si fuera un puto logro y un milagro, y encima sois cien miles los que vais por los caminos y carreteras como putos vagabundos racaneando el agua y los servicios pagados por los impuestos de los demás.

Sois tercermundistas, de esos que necesita el Sistema para destruir lo poco que queda de civilización Cristiana- Romana, que colaborais hoy con esta gitanada de las caravanas, mañana aplaudiendo en balcones, o pasado haciendo alguna denuncia falsa.

Y ahorraros el rollo de vuestra libertad, hacer lo que se quiera sin molestar (porque molestais), etc… no está el mundo para que ahora inundéis los lugares con vuestras mierdas de “rulots”. Al menos cuando salíais solo los domingos con un bocadillo de tortilla, y el ruido de vuestras radios, no generabais tanto asco.


----------



## astur_burbuja (15 Ago 2022)

F650 dijo:


> Entonces las que van en tienda de campaña son unas ratas del inframundo según tu.
> 
> Mira, es una cuestión de actitud en la vida, ni edad, ni estreñimiento.



Yo solo le podria perdonar a una chortina de 18-23 años que fuera de camping, y porque anduviera con un muerto de hambre de su edad.

Tias de mas de 23 yendo a campings, y pudiendo pagar hoteles, tienen tara seria.


----------



## F650 (16 Ago 2022)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> Yo solo le podria perdonar a una chortina de 18-23 años que fuera de camping, y porque anduviera con un muerto de hambre de su edad.
> 
> Tias de mas de 23 yendo a campings, y pudiendo pagar hoteles, tienen tara seria.



Sabes que hay ricos que viajan así? 

Esa prepotencia me rechina un poco, lo digo por el desprecio. 

No será que te molaría tener una y no puedes por cuestiones personales?

Tener una autocaravana es de muerto de hambre dices... Yo he aparcado al lado de algunas que valen más de 300000€... Esos propietarios dudo que piensen que eres un muerto de hambre, simplemente pasan de la gente, disfrutan su vida como les place.


----------



## astur_burbuja (16 Ago 2022)

F650 dijo:


> Sabes que hay ricos que viajan así?
> 
> Esa prepotencia me rechina un poco, lo digo por el desprecio.
> 
> ...



Yo no desprecio por dinero, desprecio por educación y cultura. Me tira del pijo que alguien tenga una caravana de 300k EUR. El hecho de ir de vacaciones asi, es lo que me hace despreciar a ese tipo.

Es como la chusma que compra marcas blancas… no los desprecio porque tengan sueldos bajos (muchos los tienen altos), sino por la falta de clase al ir a comprar esa mierda. No me vale la excusa de la pobreza, antes habia dignidad en la pobreza. Ahora no hay dignidad ni en la riqueza, por eso hay subnormales que se compran caravanas de 300k EUR


----------



## JuanMacClane (16 Ago 2022)

El futuro de autocaravanas y demás es *PAGAR*


----------



## Caballero de la Tenaza (16 Ago 2022)

Panzerfaust dijo:


> Eso siempre se ha dicho de los veleros, y qué verdad es



Vendí mi velero en octubre y lo echo mucho de menos, 30 años navegando, ha de gustar mucho para lo que cuesta mantenerlo. En octubre, cuando me jubilo y podría disfrutarlo más los gastos se disparan, 4000€/año por un amarre hasta 8m. más el resto de gastos es demasiado.

Somos vacas a ordeñar. Que envidia el nuevo armador que pagará 960€/año en Galicia, pero claro, en Cataluña somos ricos.

Con las caravanas lo mismo: pasar por caja de los campings, seguro por 12 meses, aunque la uses uno, ITV’s, ...


----------



## F650 (16 Ago 2022)

JuanMacClane dijo:


> El futuro de autocaravanas y demás es *PAGAR*



Madre mía qué enredo de vídeo. Mal exicado. 

Resumen: los vecinos se quejan pq aparcan usuarios de automóviles y furgonetas normales y por error te la han metido a ti. Lo ha solucionado y da vueltas a cosas que no vienen a caso. 

Jamás he tenido ningún problema como el que relata. Mete miedo gratuitamente.


----------



## Iuris Tantum (17 Ago 2022)

Narwhal dijo:


> No es por eso. En Europa siempre han abundado porque la oferta hotelera era paupérrima y muy cara.Hace 30 años,si querías viajar incluso por países muy turísticos como Francia o Italia, o te dejabas una pasta, o te tenías que meter en antros que te amargaban el viaje. La oferta hotelera en España era la excepción, abundante y relativamente barata. Ahora, desde el boom de las cadenas de hoteles Low Cost y la oferta de internet, no tiene ningún sentido una autocaravana.



No sé qué zonas turísticas conocerás tú, pero desde luego en Francia lo que comentas de los hoteles no es cierto, ni lo era hace unos años.
Francia es el país más turístico del mundo y por la mayoría del país tiene servicios acordes con ello.

También sigue teniendo enormes y cuidados espacios dedicados a las autocaravanas por todas partes, sobre todo por el norte del país.


----------



## Narwhal (17 Ago 2022)

Iuris Tantum dijo:


> No sé qué zonas turísticas conocerás tú, pero desde luego en Francia lo que comentas de los hoteles no es cierto, ni lo era hace unos años.
> Francia es el país más turístico del mundo y por la mayoría del país tiene servicios acordes con ello.
> 
> También sigue teniendo enormes y cuidados espacios dedicados a las autocaravanas por todas partes, sobre todo por el norte del país.



Te hablo de hace 25-30 años. Cuando molaba viajar por Europa porque no había la masificación de ahora ni el caos multiculti. Ya fueras a la Costa Azul, Amsterdam, Londres o la Toscana.... o bien pagabas un disparate de dinero, o flipabas con las mierdas que encontrabas y decías: "Pero cómo pueden existir estos hoteles en un sitio tan pijo!!!!" Entonces hablabas con un francés, holandés o alemán y todos te decían lo mismo: "aquí ves tanta caravana para ahorrar dinero". Porque para ellos su propio turismo de interior era muy caro y ese era el único sentido de viajar con la casa a cuestas. Eso sí, cuando venían a España recuerda que *NO* se la traían, porque aquí alucinaban con lo barato que era todo. Aquí les timaban, se lo decías y les daba igual, porque les seguía pareciendo regalado. En España eran cuatro gatos contados los que hacían esto.
Con la llegada del euro, los vuelos baratos y las cadenas de hoteles low cost apañadas, se creía que era el fin de este mundillo pero, al César lo que es de César, el sector se ha sabido reinventar muy bien y empezaron con el marketing del "otra forma de viajar" "otra forma de sentir" "despertarse en un sitio único"..... y hoy hay un boom donde si hace tres años compraste una autocaravana con 15 años por 35k, hoy resulta que la vendes por 40k sin despeinarte. Es decir que ahora mismo no es que no se devalúen, es que están siendo una inversión. Y esa fiebre la ha generado el marketing.


----------

